# Ibanez RG9 Prototype



## InfinityCollision

EDIT: If the above image link doesn't work, try this.

EDIT2: More info from IHeartGuitar. Possibly coming out before the end of the year!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## 7stg

OH WOW!!! That's amazing.


----------



## Brill

Wut?
This is all my what?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If anyone can use one its him


----------



## crg123

HOLY HOLY! I never thought I would see the day! Is this really going to be a production model? Or was this just them showing off something they made for Tony that no one else will ever have. That thing is crazy.


----------



## narad

I belief this strategy is referred to as "brinkmanship".


----------



## SpaceDock

What, only 9 strings, that's for wusses bro.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

narad said:


> I belief this strategy is referred to as "brinkmanship".





I wonder how many lotteries I'll have to win to buy this.


----------



## kevdes93

wat


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Sweet baby jesus


----------



## nsimonsen

THE FUCK!
The bridge is monstrous!


----------



## michael777

Pickups? Scale length?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

While I think it's cool they could possibly be producing these on a mass scale, I think a non-fanned 9 string is one of the worst ideas possible. Even non-fanned 8 strings are pushing it.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Deathbars or X-Bars, don't think there's any way to tell just looking at them. No idea on scale, curious on that and tuning myself.


----------



## Joshua

If only I had money


----------



## Origin

The only 9-string I've seen that I didn't think was ugly as balls. Leave it to Ibanez


----------



## MetalBuddah

Judging by the picture....it looks like there are 6 wound strings on there. So it is probably tuned to 9 string "standard" C# - F# - B - E - A - D - G - B - E


----------



## yellow

idk man, an Ibanez rg9 sounds like a GREAT idea on paper, but from what I see here theres nothing too striking for my taste except it means that there might be a Ibanez 9 string on the way, but cool man


----------



## Polythoral

They go and do a nine string before doing anything with fanned frets... COME ON IBANEZ.


----------



## 7stg

Stealthdjentstic said:


> While I think it's cool they could possibly be producing these on a mass scale, I think a non-fanned 9 string is one of the worst ideas possible. Even non-fanned 8 strings are pushing it.



I completely agree, 
A 9 string must be fanned frets or one end of the range is being compromised, It won't hurt an 8 either. Also, I am thinking a 30+ inch scale is necessary to reduce inharmonicity and improve intonation, but I am still working that out.


----------



## Winspear

Pretty neat but straight scale makes little sense. Yeah, I hope it's a 30" C# tuning. That would be the best option without a fan I guess.


----------



## silentrage

Playing the devil's advocate, I would like to make the possibly ludicrous suggestion that ibanez + tony mcalphine might have a slight hint of clue as to what they're doing with guitar design. But don't let that blasphemy stop you from judging something most of us will never heard or touch.


----------



## narad

silentrage said:


> Playing the devil's advocate, I would like to make the possibly ludicrous suggestion that ibanez + tony mcalphine might have a slight hint of clue as to what they're doing with guitar design. But don't let that blasphemy stop you from judging something most of us will never heard or touch.



Ibanez + Tony MacAlpine < common sense + physics.


----------



## 8StringX

It looks like their using the new Lace 5.0 pickups. That's pretty cool, I figured they'd use the EMG 909 thats supposed to come out this year.


----------



## Rojne

Pic doesnt work!


----------



## 7stg

silentrage said:


> Playing the devil's advocate, I would like to make the possibly ludicrous suggestion that ibanez + tony mcalphine might have a slight hint of clue as to what they're doing with guitar design. But don't let that blasphemy stop you from judging something most of us will never heard or touch.



I would bet that it has more to do with marketing and production. 

It is a lot faster to pass a fretboard over a gangsaw. Plus single scale is more guitar center friendly. 



narad said:


> Ibanez + Tony MacAlpine < common sense + physics.


Exactly


----------



## silentrage

narad said:


> Ibanez + Tony MacAlpine < common sense + physics.



In music, common sense + physics < preference


----------



## InfinityCollision

silentrage said:


> Playing the devil's advocate, I would like to make the possibly ludicrous suggestion that ibanez + tony mcalphine might have a slight hint of clue as to what they're doing with guitar design. But don't let that blasphemy stop you from judging something most of us will never heard or touch.


They know what they're doing with marketing, certainly. Most guitarists, even among the ERG crowd, still look at "crooked frets" like they would a two-headed chicken. Could also be that MacAlpine isn't aware of the possibility of multiscale ERGs and the benefits thereof, or that Ibanez simply isn't willing to build a multiscale guitar yet. Who knows? Not I.

Granted this is all subject to the question of whether it's a one-off LACS or if it'll see any sort of (limited) production run...



Rojne said:


> Pic doesnt work!



Original link went down, borrowing 6o66er's link til morning.


----------



## Xiphos68

Oh please use it on the next Planet X album... 

That guitar is a just too awesome....


----------



## abandonist

That sure is a 9 string guitar. 

Never seen one before.


----------



## ZEBOV

7stg said:


> I completely agree,
> A 9 string must be fanned frets or one end of the range is being compromised, It won't hurt an 8 either. Also, I am thinking a 30+ inch scale is necessary to reduce inharmonicity and improve intonation, but I am still working that out.



If you tune down enough, it's possible that the tone of the higher strings wont be compromised.
I'm already seriously considering saving up for this and tuning down even more.


----------



## Mr GriND

29' or 30' scale ! prestige logo ?


----------



## narad

ZEBOV said:


> If you tune down enough, it's possible that the tone of the higher strings wont be compromised.



But then the lower strings are compromised. You can't win with straight frets and lots of strings. That's why harps and pianos aren't square.


----------



## Vicious7

Needs more strings and djent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think given T-Macs style, compromise on the top or bottom isn't going to be the biggest deal said and done.


----------



## JP Universe

Ibanez


----------



## Santuzzo

Wow, this definitely is something I would probably never have expected coming from Ibanez!!

As much as this might blow our minds, I bet the price tag will blow our minds even more....


----------



## Mr GriND

Not agree ! Mine 9 are 25,5 scale, straight frets. Pickups are problematics !


----------



## NoMod

It's probably just a LACs, I wouldn't get too excited...


----------



## Santuzzo

NoMod said:


> It's probably just a LACs, I wouldn't get too excited...



Looks like it's on display on the NAMM.
Would they exhibit an LACS on a NAMM show?


----------



## LordHar

Santuzzo said:


> Looks like it's on display on the NAMM.
> Would they exhibit an LACS on a NAMM show?



Yes, they have done so before. But it's still cool


----------



## Santuzzo

LordHar said:


> Yes, they have done so before. But it's still cool



Oh, ok, my bad.

I thought they would only display guitars that will actually be on sale.


----------



## mattofvengeance

That is absolutely fucking incredible.


----------



## mike90t09

That thing looks ridiculous lol


----------



## XEN

I love it! Those look like 5.0" Laces. 
For the fanned fret nazis, there is nothing wrong with straight frets for extended range guitars. Nothing.


----------



## 7stg

ZEBOV said:


> If you tune down enough, it's possible that the tone of the higher strings wont be compromised.
> I'm already seriously considering saving up for this and tuning down even more.



Tuning lower or higher would not fix things, Tuning in M3 which would give a high string of A3 would work fine, but P4 tuning over 9 strings, although it can be done, an 8 or 8.5 would work for the e and based on the standard string strength rating any plain steel string should work, it is less than ideal with straight frets. One end suffers and there really is no happy medium.


----------



## Swyse

There isn't a price card thing, so I think its just a "Ibanez: tomorrow's ideas for today's musicians" thing. I don't think its a preview for a piece that will be going on sale. I could be wrong and they could have still been setting up the booth.


----------



## Rook

Interesting thing with ERGs, the only problem I've had with regards to sound is the need to cut low end for the low notes to shine through better making my upper register sound like DAGGERS ON MY EARS.

I like fans and I understand why people like and feel the need for them, I own a fanned guitar in fact and a straight fret 8, I don't see how a fan would improve my 8 sound wise, you're still trying to get clarity by high passing out of a huge bandwidth which is contradictory in itself, IMO it's just make the top strings nicer to play, but I think I'm just gunna go down in tension for that. I realise longer strings are sharper sounding, but I think there's still a compromise; maybe I havent tried a big enough fanned 9 string Vik 

I dunno, my preference would be fanned for the playability, but I don't think straight frets make it worthless.


----------



## HighGain510

I'd never make use of that guitar myself, but Tony is a killer player and I could see him doing some awesome things with that beast!  It definitely LOOKS awesome, that's for sure!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

This is getting ridiculous 

On a side note, those pickups look like chocolate bars. 

I was never a fan of Tony, so I am kind of biased in this regard. Did he ever do something cool with 7 strings?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Wow! I'm really glad Ibanez is still pushing limits and going further and doing risky shit like this! This is awesome!


----------



## jwade

I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.


----------



## celticelk

I actually had to stop and count the tuning machines to be sure what I was seeing here. Interesting!

I'll go out on a limb: I think this is a production model sooner rather than later. Why? Mostly the pickups. I'm the last person to put down the Alumitones, but does anyone seriously think that DiMarzio wouldn't have rolled a pair of custom 9-string humbuckers for a player of MacAlpine's stature? I can see them balking at tooling up to mass-produce a pickup that can only fit in one (likely expensive) production guitar, though. (No, I'm not counting Agile, because I don't think that DiMarzio does.)


----------



## celticelk

jwade said:


> I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.



And what's with this six-string nonsense anyway? Why can't you all play tenor banjo like normal people?


----------



## MetalBuddah

jwade said:


> I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.



Never quite understood this argument, especially when a player such as Tony is wielding this axe and will most likely not just be playing 01010 0000 01 1 0 0 000 on the lowest string...


----------



## mr_rainmaker

can`t wait to hear what he creates.


----------



## HighGain510

jwade said:


> I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.



Extended range? Tony shreds on both keyboards and on the guitar, he's not going to be playing super chugga stuff on it...  If anyone would find a way to make use of the range, Tony definitely could.  Lots of folks have tried to make the same argument over "why do you need a 7/8 string, 6 is the standard range for a guitar?!", yet people still find a way to make it work.


----------



## rythmic_pulses




----------



## technomancer

Looks like a nice custom


----------



## XEN

jwade said:


> I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.



Criticism of ERGs on an ERG forum/thread. I'll never understand it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

m3l-mrq3z said:


> This is getting ridiculous
> 
> On a side note, those pickups look like chocolate bars.
> 
> I was never a fan of Tony, so I am kind of biased in this regard. Did he ever do something cool with 7 strings?



All for taking out the neck pickup and making a candy bar dispenser to use during shows say I?


I


----------



## MetalBuddah

urklvt said:


> Criticism of ERGs on an ERG forum/thread. I'll never understand it.



Only one way to explain it: this is SSO


----------



## EL_JEFE

Ohhhhhhh I MUST have one of them!


----------



## jephjacques

Looks like it's only 27" or so, the bridge isn't nearly as close to the butt-end of the guitar as on the M8M.

LACS be trollin' the shit out of you fanned fret snobs


----------



## ZEBOV

Mr GriND said:


> 29' or 30' scale ! prestige logo ?


29 to 30 feet is a little too long 



narad said:


> But then the lower strings are compromised. You can't win with straight frets and lots of strings. That's why harps and pianos aren't square.


You could just get thicker lower strings.



7stg said:


> Tuning lower or higher would not fix things, Tuning in M3 which would give a high string of A3 would work fine, but P4 tuning over 9 strings, although it can be done, an 8 or 8.5 would work for the e and based on the standard string strength rating any plain steel string should work, it is less than ideal with straight frets. One end suffers and there really is no happy medium.


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jason_Clement

On a 25.5" scale, I use 10-46+64 for B standard. To keep the 18ish pounds for the low string, that's an 82 for F# and a 120-125 for C#. 

Now I don't know about you guys, but I don't wanna be picking a 120 string LOL. I hope the scales extended.


----------



## MetalBuddah

ZEBOV said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



I am going to take a shot in the dark and say that "M3" meant major 3rds, "P4" meant perfect 4ths, and I have no fuckign clue what "A3" is lol Equally as confused...


----------



## Jason_Clement

MetalBuddah said:


> I am going to take a shot in the dark and say that "M3" meant major 3rds, "P4" meant perfect 4ths, and I have no fuckign clue what "A3" is lol Equally as confused...



A3 is the note, and the octave it's located in.


----------



## InfinityCollision

A3 is the A on the second fret of your G string. C4, the C directly above A3, is middle C.

Thicker strings are a compromise in both feel and harmonic quality.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Jason_Clement said:


> A3 is the note, and the octave it's located in.





InfinityCollision said:


> A3 is the A on the second fret of your G string. C4, the C directly above A3, is middle C.
> 
> Thicker strings are a compromise in both feel and harmonic quality.



I feel so dumb now because I totally knew that....this is not my day 


Back on topic...I really wanna see a more professional shot of this 9 string


----------



## xwmucradiox

Its a gorgeous guitar regardless of whether it would work for anyone other than Tony.


----------



## ahull123

jwade said:


> I really don't see why anyone would ever need a 9 string. Unless it's primary application is to make up for not being able to find a bass player and needing to cover that range by yourself, it seems a little over the top to me.



a just had a major flashback: 

In the 90's when the production 7 strings came out, people said 
"you don't need all that"

recently when the production 8 strings came out, people said
"you don't need all that"

as long as there are people who can utilize the tools, they will be made, who knows what the next trend in music is going to be, or where it will come from.

maybe the future will have just guitarists, and the old paradigm of bass/ guitar/ lead guitar as individual members will go away?

bring it on, more strings........ more options.......

just for the record I am not being snide or condescending.


----------



## jwade

celticelk said:


> And what's with this six-string nonsense anyway? Why can't you all play tenor banjo like normal people?


Absurd, doesn't relate in any way to what I said.


MetalBuddah said:


> Never quite understood this argument, especially when a player such as Tony is wielding this axe and will most likely not just be playing 01010 0000 01 1 0 0 000 on the lowest string...





HighGain510 said:


> Extended range? Tony shreds on both keyboards and on the guitar, he's not going to be playing super chugga stuff on it...  If anyone would find a way to make use of the range, Tony definitely could.  Lots of folks have tried to make the same argument over "why do you need a 7/8 string, 6 is the standard range for a guitar?!", yet people still find a way to make it work.


didn't say anything about boring chug chug shit. Whether he'll play an extra 5-10 notes per scale run is irrelevant to what I said. that's not even remotely the same argument, and what i said has nothing to do with 'standards' at all. it makes very little sense to have the equivalent range of a 5 string bass and a regular guitar combined unless it's for essentially playing solo.


urklvt said:


> Criticism of ERGs on an ERG forum/thread. I'll never understand it.


opinions on the internet?!?! shocking!


----------



## Randy

Didn't do enough on 8-string to lead me to believe he needed more.


----------



## celticelk

jwade said:


> Absurd, doesn't relate in any way to what I said.



Of course it does. Where do you get off dictating what tools other people should be using to make their music? Nobody's making *you* play one.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Some people look at a 9string and say "Too many notes...", I say "Hm, that's still roughly an octave short of a grand piano." 

Celticelk's sig has a rather apropos quote for this: "Don't be afraid to let go of the things you know. Defy your weaker, safer self. Create. Make music." -Sonny Sharrock

The possibilities with that many strings are _enormous_.


----------



## Riffer

Will this ever end


----------



## Robby the Robot

Never really heard much of Tony's music, but I like the guitar itself.


----------



## Petie

I just snapped some more pics here: NAMM: Ibanez 9-string prototype! | I Heart Guitar

Heading back to get more info shortly.


----------



## silentrage

Why do pianos have 88 keys when humans only have 10 fingers?

Why do cars need a top speed of 160 when the speed limit is usually 55? 

Why do rednecks need AR15s with 30 round of magazines and suppressors?

Why do nascars have the ability to turn right at all? 

Why is samsung releasing a 84inch tv? Isn't 55 enough?

If you don't understand the logic of something, it doesn't mean that thing is illogical, it just mean it doesn't conform to your logic, and since you're not god(apologies if god is reading this), there are other forms of logic out there which are no more or less valid than yours.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Randy said:


> Didn't do enough on 8-string to lead me to believe he needed more.



He can get it for free from a company that is eager for the free buzz it gets by making one in the first place. Wouldn't you take it if they offered you the same deal? This picture flying around the internet is extremely valuable to Ibanez and it never needs to make or sell another one of these again.


----------



## noxian

InfinityCollision said:


> A3 is the A on the second fret of your G string. C4, the C directly above A3, is middle C.
> 
> Thicker strings are a compromise in both feel and harmonic quality.



since the analogy of a piano had been brought up, is it worth noting that that compromise happens anyway?
its not like pianos stick to the same gauge and compensate purely with extended scale length.

pianos start to be forced to used modified strings (be it materials, thicker gauge etc etc; high end pianos actually force you to have custom strings made), so its not like outside the world of guitars, compensating via thicker strings versus extending scale length is seen as wrong and its only guitarists being stubborn.


----------



## InfinityCollision

noxian said:


> since the analogy of a piano had been brought up, is it worth noting that that compromise happens anyway?
> its not like pianos stick to the same gauge and compensate purely with extended scale length.
> 
> pianos start to be forced to used modified strings (be it materials, thicker gauge etc etc; high end pianos actually force you to have custom strings made), so its not like outside the world of guitars, compensating via thicker strings versus extending scale length is seen as wrong and its only guitarists being stubborn.


I'm sure you've seen a concert grand piano at least once in your life. Yes, they use thicker (wound) strings as a matter of practicality, but the scale length (nearly 9 feet at A0 on a Steinway Model D, for instance) is still such that it helps rein in inharmonicity even at A0. Smaller pianos are constructed as a matter of practical convenience (smaller venues, home use, etc) at the expense of tone.

I'm not saying that a thicker string is an inherently bad thing, only that inharmonicity should be considered in the design process and that physical practicalities (material strength) support the use of varying scale lengths even without considering the ergonomic benefits peculiar to the guitar family. Pianos are actually a fantastic example of this.


----------



## Winspear

InfinityCollision said:


> Some people look at a 9string and say "Too many notes...", I say "Hm, that's still roughly an octave short of a grand piano."
> 
> Celticelk's sig has a rather apropos quote for this: "Don't be afraid to let go of the things you know. Defy your weaker, safer self. Create. Make music." -Sonny Sharrock
> 
> The possibilities with that many strings are _enormous_.



Exactly.



jwade said:


> it makes very little sense to have the equivalent range of a 5 string bass and a regular guitar combined unless it's for essentially playing solo.



Do pianists only play in a band setting?

And - as always needs to be stated...ERGs don't take the roll of bass just because they enter the same range. They sound nothing alike.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fuck! It's only a prototype!


----------



## samthebrutal

That is one beautiful quilt.


----------



## Swyse

ZEBOV said:


> Fuck! It's only a prototype!



Zebov doesn't like this.


----------



## Danukenator

urklvt said:


> I love it! Those look like 5.0" Laces.
> For the fanned fret nazis, there is nothing wrong with straight frets for extended range guitars. Nothing.



+1 I prefer 8 string with straight frets over a fan. I don't see how a 29" scale would be that big of a deal. If tension is the issue, talk to Ethereal!

EDIT:


jwade said:


> opinions on the internet?!?! shocking!




 More accurately ignorance. At this point, this argument was raise for seven strings..and failed. It was then resurrected for round two with eight strings...and failed. What if he tunes it similar to classical ERG's where it makes classical style playing easier? What if he is doing a lot of tapping and having the extra string makes various fingerings easier? What if he just wanted it to experiment?

Either way, it won't replace a bass. It looks like a 29-30" scale with guitar strings. It's going to sound nothing like bass. So why would it replace basses? IICR Meshuggah pointed out that the sound people love about their tone comes from the bass combined with the guitar. Listen to just the guitar's in some of their demonstration videos, it isn't the same. I don't see the bass going anywhere.

On a related note: Jean Baudin makes pretty nice use of his 11 string bass.


----------



## XEN

jwade said:


> opinions on the internet?!?! shocking!


7(+) string players like myself have been hearing this "7?? Why do you need 7 strings??" crap for over two decades. 7 years ago people wanted to argue with me that you can't make a 28.625" scale 7 string musical when I had Michael Dolan build me a custom neck for my S7420 and tuned it to low E. Then it was "8 strings?? Now you're stepping on the bass player's [email protected]#" Of course when pics of my (never completed) Sherman 10 started surfacing back in 2006 everyone thought I was nuts.

Now people who weren't yet born when I started playing 7s are utterly convinced that fanned frets are the only way extended range will ever work, that anything over 7 or 8 strings is a masturbatory abomination, and that nothing musical will ever originate on a fingerboard wider than 3".

If Ibanez has the balls to release this axe people will buy it and _some_ great music will be made on it. Mark my words though. (more) 10 string electric guitars are coming, and there will come a day, not too far from now, when people will consider them a standard instrument.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Danukenator said:


> +1 I prefer 8 string with straight frets over a fan. I don't see how a 29" scale would be that big of a deal. If tension is the issue, talk to Ethereal!



Tension isn't the issue, unless you're trying to add a high string to the mix. Inharmonicity is, which is arguably a more subjective consideration. My playing style favors having low inharmonicity, so my thought processes on instrument design follow suit. Others can get by with quite a bit of inharmonicity on the low strings. Nothing inherently wrong with either approach, but that doesn't mean the science behind it should be ignored.


----------



## Danukenator

Ah, to be fair, I hadn't considered that. Is the a thread that discusses this in detail?


----------



## InfinityCollision

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10064-string-gauges-inharmonicity.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...51-strings-gauges-inharmonicity-question.html

The Wikipedia page on inharmonicity also includes some interesting information.


----------



## possumkiller

I really don't listen to T Mac but, that instrument looks nice.


----------



## BlackStar7




----------



## Winspear

InfinityCollision said:


> Tension isn't the issue, unless you're trying to add a high string to the mix. Inharmonicity is, which is arguably a more subjective consideration. My playing style favors having low inharmonicity, so my thought processes on instrument design follow suit. Others can get by with quite a bit of inharmonicity on the low strings. Nothing inherently wrong with either approach, but that doesn't mean the science behind it should be ignored.



Exactly, there's nothing stopping you slapping any kind of gauge on there to get it tight enough - but beyond a point it simply wont sound as part of the same instrument. 

I do enjoy the sound of Yves Carbonnes straight fret basses with strings up to high F#4 (above guitar high E) at 34". However, it's a very shrill and distinct sound that most enjoy. Then there's the issue of breaking the string..

Would some be happy with the tone of the high E and low C# with the gauges required at 30"? (~.008/9 to .100) Sure. But I wouldn't be satisfied with that kind of tone from a high end instrument - just like I don't think it's possible to tune a 27" to E and sound good, because the 90 gauge would get muddy. 
Yes you can compromise with looser strings, but I like to keep to tradition medium tension like a 48 E string.

It's amazing the difference the 4.5" fan on my 9 string makes. It's such a whole instrument, as opposed to every time I'd tried tuning down before, ending up with either a guitar with an extra floppy low string, or a guitar with a nice tight low string that sounds too muddy next to the rest. 

It's not like it doesn't work - it's just not ideal and I would never consider spending much money on such a thing to be more than an experiment. There's a good reason scales are varied in other instruments.


Do I think it's awesome that guitars like this are coming out, though? Hell fucking yes!


----------



## Bretton

silentrage said:


> Why do pianos have 88 keys when humans only have 10 fingers?
> 
> Why do cars need a top speed of 160 when the speed limit is usually 55?
> 
> Why do rednecks need AR15s with 30 round of magazines and suppressors?
> 
> Why do nascars have the ability to turn right at all?
> 
> Why is samsung releasing a 84inch tv? Isn't 55 enough?
> 
> If you don't understand the logic of something, it doesn't mean that thing is illogical, it just mean it doesn't conform to your logic, and since you're not god(apologies if god is reading this), there are other forms of logic out there which are no more or less valid than yours.



because shoulders, rotator cuffs, elbows, wrists etc allow us to move our hands to different positions over the keyboard

so that you can maintain a high speed with low revs and save gas

to kill as many elementary school children as possible

in case they over-steer and need to correct

because the top 1% will buy it.

aaaaahhhh I love taking jokes seriously


----------



## Swyse

Bretton said:


> because shoulders, rotator cuffs, elbows, wrists etc allow us to move our hands to different positions over the keyboard
> 
> so that you can maintain a high speed with low revs and save gas
> 
> to kill as many elementary school children as possible
> 
> in case they over-steer and need to correct
> 
> because the top 1% will buy it.
> 
> aaaaahhhh I love taking jokes seriously




Or more appropriately

Because piano makers aren't huge emmure fans.

Because it sells.

Because America.

Because there are tracks that have right and left turns.

Because it again will sell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You kids done? Lets talk about some ridiculous guitars again. 

Anyone else surprised at how awesome that top is? Ibanez isn't exactly known for going for the higher grade stuff, especially for prototypes. I guess if it's going to be a show piece primarily, they might as well make it look really pretty.


----------



## celticelk

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else surprised at how awesome that top is? Ibanez isn't exactly known for going for the higher grade stuff, especially for prototypes. I guess if it's going to be a show piece primarily, they might as well make it look really pretty.



I thought it was bordering on ridiculous - almost a parody of the figured top. Then again, I prefer more subtle tops in general, so YMMV.


----------



## 7stg

InfinityCollision said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10064-string-gauges-inharmonicity.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...51-strings-gauges-inharmonicity-question.html
> 
> The Wikipedia page on inharmonicity also includes some interesting information.



Thanks for the post. This is great information. I was looking for more accurate info on inharmonicity on the bass strings!


----------



## trent6308

This thing would be a good way to make your bass player redundant!


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> You kids done? Lets talk about some ridiculous guitars again.
> 
> Anyone else surprised at how awesome that top is? Ibanez isn't exactly known for going for the higher grade stuff, especially for prototypes. I guess if it's going to be a show piece primarily, they might as well make it look really pretty.



Plus that's a BIG piece of maple considering how large the body is on a 9-string!  Gorgeous quilt, can't wait to drool over it in person tomorrow!


----------



## ixlramp

Fanned frets aren't essential for 9 strings. It seems to be a preference with many or most of the guitarists here, and that's fine and cool, but ... for many years there have been non-fanned 9, 10, 11 and 12 string basses and the owners are very happy with them. Garry Goodman has a non-fanned 29" scale 12 with a gauge .286 on the bottom. I guess it's down to if you're comfortable with the extreme change in tone across the strings, ERBers seem to be more comfortable with this.

Anyway i would love an RG9 for tuning in neutral thirds and other weird microtonal open tunings. Another possibility would be open tunings with smaller intervals between the high strings, for interesting dense chords.

This is the most gorgeous Ibanez guitar i have ever seen.


----------



## Swyse

HighGain510 said:


> Plus that's a BIG piece of maple considering how large the body is on a 9-string!  Gorgeous quilt, can't wait to drool over it in person tomorrow!



If I remember correctly all the other RGs(6,7,8s) have the same size body. This one almost certainly has to be bigger otherwise those pickups would look even more preposterous assuming they are the 5.0s

Edit: just measured and a 5 inch pickup would leave ~1.875 inches of body from one side of the neck pickup to the contour where your leg would go while sitting.


----------



## DuncanPlaysGuitar

This looks great fun, but I can't see 9 strings working that well without fanned frets.


----------



## TomAwesome

It's labeled "RG9 Prototype" so I think this is something they're working on for production.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TomAwesome said:


> It's labeled "RG9 Prototype" so I think this is something they're working on for production.



The original RG8s were listed similarly if I remember correctly. Though, besides string count, there wound up being next to nothing in common between the Protos and the later RG2228. 

While they might be working on this, it's worth note that it did take a few years to get the RG2228 to market after the two originals were made. That included bouncing between multiple artists. 

While I'd like to think more will come of this, I have a feeling they just made an exhibition guitar more than anything else.


----------



## themike

Absolutely no use to me but that is one goddamn sexy looking Ibanez....... like...... mmmm...... yeah .....


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> Absolutely no use to me but that is one goddamn sexy looking Ibanez....... like...... mmmm...... yeah .....



Yep.


----------



## Given To Fly

With the right string gauge and set up a low C# would work. It also fits the normal tuning scheme of the guitar. I'm also pretty sure you wouldn't' be able to get a high A on a scale length that long.


----------



## Dopey Trout

I find it impossible to take T Mac seriously after Seven the Hardway.

Like Randy said, never saw him make proper use of an 8


----------



## Santuzzo

Dopey Trout said:


> never saw him make proper use of an 8





EDIT: just re-read, and I think I misunderstood what you meant.
I guess you meant that T-Mac did not really use the 8 that much, I got it. Sorry, my bad. Disregard what I said above.


----------



## Splinterhead

Nice lookin' guitar! 
A low C# on a 27" scale, no fan? Clarification needed on that. 
While I do get a very bad case of arthrotendocubitalcarpalitis looking at this guitar I'd be totally into watching T Mac justify its existence.


----------



## Dopey Trout

Santuzzo said:


> EDIT: just re-read, and I think I misunderstood what you meant.
> I guess you meant that T-Mac did not really use the 8 that much, I got it. Sorry, my bad. Disregard what I said above.



What I don't know can't hurt me 

I think you picked up on it but just for the sake of clarity, the only 8 string stuff I heard of his was Seven the Hardway, which is far from taking full advantage of the instrument, the move to a 9 seems redundant


----------



## Overtone

I really dig the top. Wonder if Meshuggah and Tosin feel one upped  (I doubt it though)


----------



## themike

It is tuned to E B G D A E B F# C#




Overtone said:


> I really dig the top. Wonder if Meshuggah and Tosin feel one upped  (I doubt it though)



I love them both but they are - its Tony Mc-Fucking-Alpine.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

What is it about Ibanez and natural tops being, off? There always seem to be something amiss with their non-burst edge or unbinded(sic) tops. Like it's incomplete or something.


----------



## TristanTTN

Per Nilsson!

From their Facebook page:
"Who would like to hear a 9-string song on the next Scar Symmetry album? Or would it be taking things too far? Give me your 50 cents!"


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Well, here the thing.... This was apparently built for Macalpine right? That dude rocks some crazy light strings. He's not a high tension player at all. I saw his rig rundown in the back of Guitar World and he uses something like a 50 for his low B! He's not the type that would want a 30 inch monster scale guitar. 
Oh, and Seven the Hard Way was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Xiphos68

TristanTTN said:


> Per Nilsson!
> 
> From their Facebook page:
> "Who would like to hear a 9-string song on the next Scar Symmetry album? Or would it be taking things too far? Give me your 50 cents!"



If Per gets his hands on one... there's no telling what he'll make of it. It'll be awesome! 

He does a great job playing an 8 string in Scar Symmetry, though he doesn't do it often. Only two songs.





EDIT: Speaking of Tony using an eight. Did he not use a lot on his new album or was it suttle?

Here he is doing some crazy licks on eight and using the F#.


----------



## Hollowway

I love that thing. I would knock him over to get at it. I would love for them to make these available to serfs like us. Although I'll probably have enough C#1 instruments by then that I won't buy one.


----------



## Chuck

According to Wikipedia the pickups are Lace "Sensors"


----------



## Santuzzo

Dopey Trout said:


> What I don't know can't hurt me
> 
> I think you picked up on it but just for the sake of clarity, the only 8 string stuff I heard of his was Seven the Hardway, which is far from taking full advantage of the instrument, the move to a 9 seems redundant



Yeah, I apologize, I misinterpreted your statement and then I realized you meant that he was not really using an 8-string very much at all. I did not hear much of his 8-string playing either, I remember checking out a clip of 7 the hardway but I did not like it very much.


----------



## as_i_am

Dopey Trout said:


> never saw him make proper use of an 8



He used an 8 on his last album for a couple of songs and he used it when i saw him on his tour last year.


----------



## Miek

Misery Theory said:


> According to Wikipedia the pickups are Lace "Sensors"



Doesn't mean anything. It's probably just someone whose only exposure to Lace is the Lace Sensor line and thinks that's the brand name.


----------



## Rook

I've never understood this school of thought that says 'if you want 7/8/9 string you have to us all of them all the time'

If the dude wants 9 strings let him have 9 strings 

I absolutely love that Ibanez have done this by the way, whether it makes it into production or not. It's so new and so rare and they're a massive production company. It's great.


----------



## LordHar

A Quote from Rich (Ibanezrules.com):

'Make no bones about it, that bridge was cast, so they spent the dime to get the tooling made. It may just be a tease now but I can guarantee you 9's will be coming. They would have just pieced one together from 2 bridges if it was a 1 off.'


----------



## HarryLikesProg

here's a quick photoshop of the rg9 in blue

Harry Likes Harmony


----------



## Brill

It sucks that its just called "RG9" why not "RG3339"? I thinks it sounds way cooler as rg3339.


----------



## celticelk

LordHar said:


> A Quote from Rich (Ibanezrules.com):
> 
> 'Make no bones about it, that bridge was cast, so they spent the dime to get the tooling made. It may just be a tease now but I can guarantee you 9's will be coming. They would have just pieced one together from 2 bridges if it was a 1 off.'



I'd wondered about that. It sure doesn't look like a cast bridge in the photos - just saddles on a flat baseplate.


----------



## LordHar

Well, he examined it up close and knows his stuff. But time will tell I guess.


----------



## kris_jammage

I love it! Fuck the haters and naysayer's, this is an awesome instrument!


----------



## Ninjahat

I wanna hear these pickups in action. If the low C# sounds beast distorted and clean, I might just be a 9 string convert.


----------



## XEN

Lace did confirm that those are the new 5.0" bars. I'm stoked to see them already in use!


----------



## StevenC

I've been told this needs thicker strings for the C#.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ its not going to have a C# its going to have a low E which will do fine on a 27" scale


----------



## Randy

You know... taking a day to think things over, I'm actually really excited about this.

Ibanez used to be REALLY innovative (releasing the original Universe as far back as they did, being the first mainstream company to jump on the 8-string,etc). For them to work on a 9-string guitar (even if it's just a one off) when the ERG community hasn't warmed up to the idea of anything over 8-strings yet is pretty forward thinking.


----------



## celticelk

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ its not going to have a C# its going to have a low E which will do fine on a 27" scale



Um....



th3m1ke said:


> It is tuned to E B G D A E B F# C#



Pretty sure that's high-to-low based on the intervals, which means a low C#.


----------



## InfinityCollision

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ its not going to have a C# its going to have a low E which will do fine on a 27" scale



I don't think so. Mike wrote it's E B G D A E B F# C# tuned, but those intervals don't make any sense low-to-high and imply a bigger range than you'd expect.

E0 B0 G1 D2 A2 E3 B3 F#4 C#4

C#4? Bullshit 

Makes more sense if you assume he wrote the tuning high-to-low instead of the more typical low-to-high.

Agree with Randy. It's not a guitar that I'd buy in its current form, but *it's a fucking nine string guitar from a major company*. That is EXCITING. I'm no Ibanez fanboy, but I'm stoked to see what they bring us in the future


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

celticelk said:


> Pretty sure that's high-to-low based on the intervals, which means a low C#.


shit, my bad i didnt notice it was high to low


----------



## Xiphos68

Randy said:


> You know... taking a day to think things over, I'm actually really excited about this.
> 
> Ibanez used to be REALLY innovative (releasing the original Universe as far back as they did, being the first mainstream company to jump on the 8-string,etc). For them to work on a 9-string guitar (even if it's just a one off) when the ERG community hasn't warmed up to the idea of anything over 8-strings yet is pretty forward thinking.





I am just hoping Tony really gets behind this or Per even!


----------



## Pooluke41

if I get one of these, would I be able to ethrealeternity properly?

(EE's name autocorrects to "hetrosexuality". )


----------



## Jormal1ty

I like how the standard black rg which tony is holding in the picture makes it even more sexy


----------



## possumkiller

That definitely looks longer than 27"


----------



## Rook

^Ecaxtly what I was thinking.

If I could be bothered I'd measure something we know the length of and scale it (like the 5" lace bars), shame I can't really.


----------



## StevenC

Rook said:


> If I could be bothered I'd measure something we know the length of and scale it (like the 5" lace bars), shame I can't really.



By this method I'm getting approximately 30".

A friend of mine is there and says he will ask the Ibanez guys what scale it is. He thinks it's at least 28".


----------



## AmbienT

Do want!


----------



## Danukenator

It may be 29.4" again. My money is on 30" though.


----------



## NoMod

Wow, threadnought...who'd have thought an Ibby 9 would cause so much fuss :-/


----------



## ra1der2

I'm guessing it's a 30" if not real close to it.

It would have been 1000x sicker if they slapped a kahler on there, and then they could have had a locking nut on it as well.

Still... props for getting ahead of teh curve so to speak in regards to 9's


----------



## Santuzzo

One thing is for sure: we definitely can't say Ibanez did not surprise us this year with all the new models (new 7s, 8s and now even this 9 string).


----------



## StevenC

According to iheartguitar, Ibanez will be releasing these later this year.

NAMM: Ibanez 9-string prototype! | I Heart Guitar


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

This is just getting out of hand


----------



## Xiphos68




----------



## Valennic

Watch it MAP for like 4500


----------



## celticelk

Hopefully they'll size the pickups properly for a production version - the 4.5 DeathBar would have been perfectly adequate to sense all 9 strings.


----------



## jwade

I finally figured out how I could use a 9 string. I normally tune my 7 string up to C, so following that logic, having a low D/G would let me play my regular songs, plus have the ability to bust out some DFA1979 without switching instruments. 

I still think that 9 is a ridiculous number of strings, but I can see it opening up a few possibilities.


----------



## Whammy

Isn't this whole thing turning into the same thing as the Gillette razor blade count.

They start with 2 blades, then 3, then 4 and now surprise surprise 5 blades.

Is a 9-string guitar from Ibanez really that much of a surprise?
And let me guess, when this guitar becomes a production run I wonder how many strings will be on their next extended range guitar...
...hmmm, I'm going to guess 10!

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against extended range guitars and I love seeing an extended range guitar being use to it's full extent.

What I hate seeing is an extended range guitar being used by someone who actually only plays a few of the strings.


----------



## Jim Antonio

Aside from seeing a pic of Tony MacAlpine behind it, I don't think this is a signature model for him. He's holding an 8 string on the pic and there's no indicator on the sign that it's for him. Has there been any confirmation though that Ibby made it for him? It's one massive beast, that's for sure...


----------



## Rook

StevenC said:


> According to iheartguitar, Ibanez will be releasing these later this year.
> 
> NAMM: Ibanez 9-string prototype! | I Heart Guitar



WWWWWWWWWWWWWAT

This is unbelievable. I've never given any shits about 9 strings but now I want one just to justify Ibanez taking a frickin leap after 15 years of safe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rook said:


> WWWWWWWWWWWWWAT
> 
> This is unbelievable. I've never given any shits about 9 strings but now I want one just to justify Ibanez taking a frickin leap after 15 years of safe.



Yeah, because 8-strings, 27 fret, 30 fret, 7-string guitar/bass hybrid, 6-string fretted/fretless hybrid bass, and microtonal are all "safe". That's only the last five years. 

Did any of those really take off? Not really, but you can't blame them as they really tried.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Microtonal wasn't available in NA though, but yes they've done a good job.

Also I like how they've been endorsing super skilled artists lately, sure there are some talentless hacks but if you look at the people they endorse..for the most part they are pretty fucking awesome. Like Meshuggah, Tosin, Andy Timmons, etc..


----------



## InfinityCollision

Jim Antonio said:


> Aside from seeing a pic of Tony MacAlpine behind it, I don't think this is a signature model for him. He's holding an 8 string on the pic and there's no indicator on the sign that it's for him. Has there been any confirmation though that Ibby made it for him? It's one massive beast, that's for sure...



Definitely don't think it's a sig, but the original pic only had the guitar and a pic of him. Probably best to rename the thread to "Ibanez RG9 Prototype" or such though given what we know now, if a mod wouldn't mind 

EDIT: Didn't realize I could still do it myself. There we go!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Microtonal wasn't available in NA though.



It was available to those willing to import it. It was a cheaper guitar that still would have cost less than $1k after shipping and import taxes. That's the cheapest microtonal available outside of sketchy Ron Thorn Squire mods.

If I remember correctly folks in the original thread even found foreign sellers willing to ship.


----------



## Rook

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, because 8-strings, 27 fret, 30 fret, 7-string guitar/bass hybrid, 6-string fretted/fretless hybrid bass, and microtonal are all "safe". That's only the last five years.
> 
> Did any of those really take off? Not really, but you can't blame them as they really tried.



Haha I knew someone was gunna say that.

The hybrids never really went anywhere, 8 strings were being played by Meshuggah and were introduced slowly, 30 fret guitar? Eh, I've seen one on sale since they came into fruition, they weren't exactly widely produced and available.

I wasn't referring only to the 9 string, but the 5 odd new production 8's including a J Custom, a 9 when there aren't any even remotely widely appreciated bands that use them, 7 string iceman, 7 string artcore...

Most brands do one silly thing a year that everyone buzzes over for a week or two after NAMM, what I'm describing as not 'safe' is ALL that stuff in one year.

Totally get your point though


----------



## Dayn

I don't really like the bridge, and it'll probably cost a fortune...

But it's perfect, even as a prototype. I'll buy when it's immediately released. Screw other purchases all this year. ...Well, not immediately. I'd like to save $3,000 and import it rather than buy it locally.


----------



## axxessdenied

No fan? Couldn't give a fuck, then


----------



## MikeH

Whammy said:


> What I hate seeing is an extended range guitar being used by someone who actually only plays a few of the strings.



Have you ever listened to Tony MacAlpine?


----------



## Whammy

MikeH said:


> Have you ever listened to Tony MacAlpine?



Did I mention Tony in my post?


----------



## MikeH

Whammy said:


> Did I mention Tony in my post?



The fact that the thread is titled "Tony MacAlpine RG9" only made me assume that you were discussing the OT.

Funny how that works.


----------



## Whammy

MikeH said:


> The fact that the thread is titled "Tony MacAlpine RG9" only made me assume that you were discussing the OT.
> 
> Funny how that works.



The guitar is not a sig guitar!


----------



## shawnperolis

It looks amazing and I'd love to have one if they make it cheap enough... But something tells me it will be too expensive and I'll end up buying it anyways. =)


----------



## MikeH

Whammy said:


> The guitar is not a sig guitar!



I just don't understand the argument. People use 6 strings for only the bottom few strings, so I don't understand why people continually try to pose this argument. How about people play whatever amount of strings they want to?


----------



## Whammy

I think you're fixating a bit on a small portion of my post.
There is no argument.
That one line is only stating that I don't like seeing a versatile instrument not being used to it's full extent. It's just my opinion.

People can play what they want on whatever amount of strings they want 
I'm not taking that away from anyone.


----------



## silentrage

Whammy said:


> I think you're fixating a bit on a small portion of my post.
> There is no argument.
> That one line is only stating that I don't like seeing a versatile instrument not being used to it's full extent. It's just my opinion.
> 
> People can play what they want on whatever amount of strings they want
> I'm not taking that away from anyone.



You must get a little convulsive watching someone play a piano 
Soooooooo many keys go unused all the time.


----------



## MJS

The same people that complain about only playing on two strings would complain just as much if everyone always used all of the strings, except it would sound like this instead: "I hate when people use all of the strings. You don't need to always use an instrument's full range to write a good song, so it's like they're just trying to justify having that many strings. I only play a 6 string and I've written some great songs by just chugging on the E & A strings."


----------



## Whammy

silentrage said:


> You must get a little convulsive watching someone play a piano
> Soooooooo many keys go unused all the time.



Yes because that's how you use an instrument to it's full extent. Bashing as many notes as you can


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You guys need to get out a little. 

Can we move on?


----------



## Whammy

Of course. Did not intent to derail the thread.


----------



## silentrage

> What I hate seeing is an extended range guitar being used by someone who actually only plays a few of the strings.


So, you don't like it when they only play "a few".



Whammy said:


> Yes because that's how you use an instrument to it's full extent. Bashing as many notes as you can



But you don't want "as many as you can" either.

I assume you like it when it's somewhere between "a few" and "as many as you can".

Got it.

Now we move on.


----------



## djpharoah

I messed around on this guitar which is a _prototype_. Nice neck and had a really nice top.


----------



## shawnperolis

djpharoah said:


> I messed around on this guitar which is a _prototype_. Nice neck and had a really nice top.



Can you comment on how it sounded with those pickups? Or was it not plugged in?


----------



## narad

Whammy said:


> Isn't this whole thing turning into the same thing as the Gillette razor blade count.



Tony MacAlpine signature Gillette just announced at NARM!


----------



## djpharoah

shawnperolis said:


> Can you comment on how it sounded with those pickups? Or was it not plugged in?



Not plugged in - at the Ibanez Booth @ NAMM


----------



## Hollowway

Any way we could find out if this will go into production? (Not for me, per se, but I'm curious.) Would the booth guys at NAMM know, or is that more of a higher up decision in the company? I gotta give a lot of respect to Ibanez for pushing the envelope. They don't need to cater to a niche market, but it's cool that they're continuing to experiment with weird stuff. It's just a matter of time before they do fanned frets, too. I can't see them going to 10 strings without it.


----------



## Given To Fly

Is the RG9 scale length really only 27"? I have recently found you can get a powerful sounding C# on an 8 string with proper string gauges but a longer scale length would make it sound so much better. 
I think if Ibanez releases an RG9 the extended range guitar market will slow down a bit simply because a 10 string tuned in 4ths would not be able to achieve a high A and a low G# below the C# (8th string) would be barely audible. 
You could of course try creative alternate tunings but from what I have seen they are pain to work with and in the end nobody cares.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Hollowway said:


> Any way we could find out if this will go into production? (Not for me, per se, but I'm curious.) Would the booth guys at NAMM know, or is that more of a higher up decision in the company? I gotta give a lot of respect to Ibanez for pushing the envelope. They don't need to cater to a niche market, but it's cool that they're continuing to experiment with weird stuff. It's just a matter of time before they do fanned frets, too. I can't see them going to 10 strings without it.


IHeartGuitar claims they're shooting for Q4 '13 release.



Given To Fly said:


> Is the RG9 scale length really only 27"? I have recently found you can get a powerful sounding C# on an 8 string with proper string gauges but a longer scale length would make it sound so much better.
> I think if Ibanez releases an RG9 the extended range guitar market will slow down a bit simply because a 10 string tuned in 4ths would not be able to achieve a high A and a low G# below the C# (8th string) would be barely audible.
> You could of course try creative alternate tunings but from what I have seen they are pain to work with and in the end nobody cares.



No idea, but I'd guess it's 30". 10 string in standard would be doable with a fan... or without I suppose, but a 25" C#1 doesn't sound appealing to me in the least. Wonder what average Joe would think of say... a 25-30" 10 string


----------



## MikeH

The guitar is confirmed 27" scale.


----------



## Hollowway

27" seems kinda short for C#1, for those wanting to tune in 4ths. I have my 30" at C#1, and even with that I want a thinner string. It just feels thick even at just .090" (for me, at least). Seems like this would be a perfect time to go 28" or 28.625". Of course, Ibanez is probably more concerned about what T Mac wants than me!


----------



## InfinityCollision

At this point I'm willing to bet the T Mac poster was coincidental - there's been no allusion to him in any of the official stuff about the guitar on Facebook etc.


----------



## Petie

InfinityCollision said:


> IHeartGuitar claims they're shooting for Q4 '13 release.



That's what they said, yeah. I carefully used the word 'hoping' in the blog post, because that's what they said: they _hope_ it's out in the fourth quarter. I'm sure they want this thing out there but there's still probably various departments to convince, budgets to draw up, markets to consider, OEM agreements, etc. But as Rich says, the fact that they made the bridge from the ground up instead of just sticking two together like the early 7 and 8 string prototypes is an indication that they've put a lot of thought into this already.


----------



## Petie

Sorry guys, just confirmed and it's 28" scale, not 27". Fixed the blog post.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

GAWD how much is that thing gonna cost?

are we taking bets now?

I say around the 4000$ mark.


----------



## AxeHappy

Whammy said:


> Isn't this whole thing turning into the same thing as the Gillette razor blade count.
> 
> They start with 2 blades, then 3, then 4 and now surprise surprise 5 blades.



Gillette never did 4 that was Schick. Gillette went 2,3, 5+1. 

Also worth pointing out that they really do work exactly as advertised and give you a better and more comfortable shave. No idea why people mock them. 

Just like I have no idea why people mock ERGs.


----------



## VigilSerus

Had the privilege of seeing this monster today at NAMM.


----------



## leonardo7

According to a Hoshino rep today while standing right in front of this thing, it should be out by September and will be $5000


----------



## BlindingLight7

silentrage said:


> Why do pianos have 88 keys when humans only have 10 fingers?
> 
> Why do cars need a top speed of 160 when the speed limit is usually 55?
> 
> Why do rednecks need AR15s with 30 round of magazines and suppressors?
> 
> Why do nascars have the ability to turn right at all?
> 
> Why is samsung releasing a 84inch tv? Isn't 55 enough?
> 
> If you don't understand the logic of something, it doesn't mean that thing is illogical, it just mean it doesn't conform to your logic, and since you're not god(apologies if god is reading this), there are other forms of logic out there which are no more or less valid than yours.


 Single greatest post of ss.org history.


----------



## InfinityCollision

leonardo7 said:


> According to a Hoshino rep today while standing right in front of this thing, it should be out by September and will be $5000



MSRP or MAP? That's well into custom territory


----------



## leonardo7

MAP


----------



## SavM

Ibanez easily have the sexiest headstocks when it comes to more than 6 strings, especially their reverse headstocks. Anyway great progress, can only give more fun!


----------



## Rook

leonardo7 said:


> MAP



Phew that cured my boner, thanks Alain


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

How long will it take for people to actually believe that Ibanez invented the 9 string?


----------



## Rook

They did, didn't they? Them and Steve Vai.



:trollface:


----------



## thesnowdog

I believe you'll find it was Maestro Alex Gregory.


----------



## StevenC

You're all wrong, it was Gretsch and George Van Eps.


----------



## XEN

thesnowdog said:


> I believe you'll find it was Maestro Alex Gregory.


LOL


----------



## karjim

But does it djent ?


----------



## Philligan

karjim said:


> But does it djent ?



Least relevant picture ever 

I'm equally bummed and glad it's so much. Bummed because I'll never be able to afford it, but like Nick said, it cured my GAS  and it's cool that it will likely be absolutely killer as a result of the factory 

If they release a budget model RG8-style for under ~$600 then I will buy one.


----------



## skeels

Philligan said:


> Least relevant picture ever
> 
> If they release a budget model RG8-style for under ~$600 then I will buy one.


 

The RG8 is like $400, isn't it?

Also, is this picture even less relevant?






No? I tried.


----------



## InfinityCollision

I'm no marketing expert, but opening with a 5k 9-string seems like an odd choice to me. That's pretty deep into custom territory, and anyone who's already familiar with 9-strings likely either 1) plays an Agile or 2) plays a competitively priced or quite possibly _less expensive_ custom that in all likelihood has (arguably) superior specs. Aiming for a lower price point - 2.5k USD max - would've been a smarter move in my opinion. Hopefully we'll see cheaper versions in a timely manner.


----------



## jephjacques

They're aiming for a very particular market (dudes with a shit-ton of money who want a 9-string). At that price point they probably don't have to sell too many guitars to make it worthwhile to produce them. See also the Meshuggah signature guitar, which was even more expensive but still sold well AFAIK.

Also, many people don't base their purchasing decisions solely on economics. Sure you can get a custom 9-string for less than $5000, but if you want a custom IBANEZ 9-string, you may be willing to pay a premium for it.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Needs airbrushed Fear Factory album cover graphics.


----------



## kevdes93

that top looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Nemonic

The Ibanez company makes me smile. I always look at the amazing look of their guitars, like the M8M, and then I look at the price. I do not see a reason why I should buy those guitars when I can have 3 custom shops. It more for the artist than for the people, which I do not say is bad for people, but it is bad for marketing. I do not believe that the wood is blessed by pope or somehow magical. 
Also I think that Tony will use extra higher string for this guitar.


----------



## ILuvPillows

^I really don't see how any individual can sincerely give Ibanez marketing advice. I mean they're a highly successful guitar company and by comparison I imagine that most people on this site either work a 9-5 jobs/don't have a job/are students.

In regards to the price, as previously mentioned it is an Ibanez. Ibanez have brand loyalty and whilst you _could_ get 3 custom guitars/8 Prestiges/20 used fender MIMs etcetc the people who buy these guitar want an Ibanez. That's who they're marketing this to. Brand loyalty plays a huge role in all big businesses and they're using it to their advantage.


----------



## Variant

This has just gotten into the range of ridiculous, pointless nonsense. 













I'm ordering one ASAP.


----------



## Hollowway

Variant said:


> This has just gotten into the range of ridiculous, pointless nonsense.
> 
> I'm ordering one ASAP.



Holy crap dude, good to see you back on here! I haven't seen your posts in months. This place has been feeling all trebley without you.


----------



## Variant

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap dude, good to see you back on here! I haven't seen your posts in months. *This place has been feeling all trebley without you.*



Ha ha, that descriptor made me  so much! 

*Remember kids:*














*As for the radio silence, there's been a number of reasons for my absence: *

One, I've kinda abandoned forum life... mainly spurred by a certain members of a certain band (who don't post much here anymore, but still have moderator status) who are infamous for talking shit about countless bands, banning myself because because I talked shit about their respective band (solely as a litmus test of the good ol' dish-it/take-it dichotomy). My curiosity about that being the case was satisfied, and I got the boot for a while.  Needless to say, I really don't have any interest in partaking in discussion where you have to be walking on eggshells in the shade of double-standards as such. All in all, I'm honestly a bit disenfranchised by the how bad the subgenre infighting has gotten in recent years in metal, and it's just a bit too high-school cliquey for me to stomach. I still lurk on-and-off, peering in on the SS.org playground from my inconspicuous cybervan.

Two, life's been all over the fucking place this last year, and I've moved away from music in general as a result. I moved back to Phoenix, Arizona back in April of 2012. At that time, I'd been out of work for going on four years and just straight up ran out of money. I couldn't afford to pay rent, buy food, the whole shebang... so, I sadly said goodbye to my bandmates and moved back in with my better parental unit (hi, mom). I kinda hung up anything musical to take a break from it, and got involved with an old friend here in starting a motorized bicycle company called Rude Boy! Motorbikes... and just last month, I _*FINALLY*_ got an interview, and subsequently a job as a Sr. industrial designer at NJOY in Scottsdale. Fantastic position, fantastic company, fantastic compensation. Honestly, it's a little weird to go from an invisible, worthless burden to a valued commodity overnight. My early 30s have been a strange trip for certain. Met a new lady since I got back too. Still figuring things out in life, fo sho, but if I have anything to declare:

_*"Don't go to Portland!"*_







For the aforementioned reasons, you probably won't be hearing much from myself here in the future either.  I may or may not get heavily into music again (Phoenix isn't particularly known for it's music scene), if anything, it'll be gradual. I just came on here because this pee pee compensator of a guitar has me GAS'ing pretty hard, and maybe some fresh gearspiration will get me back into making tunes again. The money from the new grownup gig will help... a lot! Anyway, derailing the thread. 

*/Ryborg out.*


----------



## Durero

EtherealEntity said:


> Exactly, there's nothing stopping you slapping any kind of gauge on there to get it tight enough - but beyond a point it simply wont sound as part of the same instrument.
> 
> I do enjoy the sound of Yves Carbonnes straight fret basses with strings up to high F#4 (above guitar high E) at 34". However, it's a very shrill and distinct sound that most enjoy. Then there's the issue of breaking the string..
> 
> Would some be happy with the tone of the high E and low C# with the gauges required at 30"? (~.008/9 to .100) Sure. But I wouldn't be satisfied with that kind of tone from a high end instrument - just like I don't think it's possible to tune a 27" to E and sound good, because the 90 gauge would get muddy.
> Yes you can compromise with looser strings, but I like to keep to tradition medium tension like a 48 E string.
> 
> It's amazing the difference the 4.5" fan on my 9 string makes. It's such a whole instrument, as opposed to every time I'd tried tuning down before, ending up with either a guitar with an extra floppy low string, or a guitar with a nice tight low string that sounds too muddy next to the rest.
> 
> It's not like it doesn't work - it's just not ideal and I would never consider spending much money on such a thing to be more than an experiment. There's a good reason scales are varied in other instruments.
> 
> 
> Do I think it's awesome that guitars like this are coming out, though? Hell fucking yes!



I couldn't agree more!

Even though straight frets are a deal breaker for me I'm very happy to see Ibanez making this.


----------



## Nemonic

ILuvPillows said:


> ^I really don't see how any individual can sincerely give Ibanez marketing advice. I mean they're a highly successful guitar company and by comparison I imagine that most people on this site either work a 9-5 jobs/don't have a job/are students.
> 
> In regards to the price, as previously mentioned it is an Ibanez. Ibanez have brand loyalty and whilst you _could_ get 3 custom guitars/8 Prestiges/20 used fender MIMs etcetc the people who buy these guitar want an Ibanez. That's who they're marketing this to. Brand loyalty plays a huge role in all big businesses and they're using it to their advantage.


I am saying that those guitars are overpriced, so they are not made "for everyone". I agree with your statement, because I have realised that I am loyal to 2 companies, no matter what the others make, I always aim their way.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MythicSquirrel said:


> Sweet baby jesus


 
My favorite gif of the new year so far...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Given To Fly said:


> Is the RG9 scale length really only 27"? I have recently found you can get a powerful sounding C# on an 8 string with proper string gauges but a longer scale length would make it sound so much better.
> I think if Ibanez releases an RG9 the extended range guitar market will slow down a bit simply because a 10 string tuned in 4ths would not be able to achieve a high A and a low G# below the C# (8th string) would be barely audible.
> You could of course try creative alternate tunings but from what I have seen they are pain to work with and in the end nobody cares.


 
Why does it have to be tuned in 4ths?


----------



## Winspear

^ Because 99% of people would want it to be, I presume - hell they'd probably want to drop tune it too


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't doubt it, but to assume that that's how everyone tunes is kinda odd... Particularly for a guitar with that many strings. Then again I'm sure my eyes are dissecting that guitar differently than most folks would... 

Is that how lutes were tuned?

Also... 99% of ppl who want a 9 string guitar is probably STILL a tiny number...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Pretty sure lutes with 8-10 strings dealt with the bass strings in a manner similar to 8-10 string classical guitars, ie tuning them to whatever bass notes happened to be useful for a given piece.

M3 tuning fits nicely on that guitar, and you can get into plenty of other tunings too. Not sure how I'd feel about Spanish tuning at that many strings even on a multiscale.


----------



## silentrage

Nemonic said:


> I am saying that those guitars are overpriced, so they are not made "for everyone". I agree with your statement, because I have realised that I am loyal to 2 companies, no matter what the others make, I always aim their way.



Name 1 thing that is made "for everyone".


----------



## Nemonic

silentrage said:


> Name 1 thing that is made "for everyone".


If you need to take it literally...
I like the idea of the new RG8, for example. But wait, the more I look at it, the more I think that the price is not so high for being so badass.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Sorry guys, but I had to do this comparison


----------



## MJS

Welcome to page 8.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi




----------



## JSanta

I have been studying jazz (and by studying I mean struggling, wish I had focused more in music classes all those years ago) and my teacher and I have been having fun with tuning my 8 String (High to Low) E-B-G-D-A-E-A-E. It is a lot of fun to have those bass tones right at my index finger when playing chords and he has done some cool bass vamping on through his looper with my guitar.

I would be interested to see how an actual jazz guitarist would look at an instrument like this. 

Too much for me right now, I don't think I could play on a fretboard wider than my 8.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JSanta said:


> I have been studying jazz (and by studying I mean struggling, wish I had focused more in music classes all those years ago) and my teacher and I have been having fun with tuning my 8 String (High to Low) E-B-G-D-A-E-A-E. It is a lot of fun to have those bass tones right at my index finger when playing chords and he has done some cool bass vamping on through his looper with my guitar.
> 
> I would be interested to see how an actual jazz guitarist would look at an instrument like this.


I do this a lot. My main tuning is (High to low) EBGDAEBE but dropping the 7th string a whole tone is no biggy.

I was actually practicing with a band earlier tonight who I play session guitar for and their bassist wasn't their so I filled in for him where possible.

I'm using a Whammy DT to play with them as they tune to C# so it was pretty fun to do really low bass lines alongside the riffs.


----------



## JSanta

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I do this a lot. My main tuning is (High to low) EBGDAEBE but dropping the 7th string a whole tone is no biggy.
> 
> I was actually practicing with a band earlier tonight who I play session guitar for and their bassist wasn't their so I filled in for him where possible.
> 
> I'm using a Whammy DT to play with them as they tune to C# so it was pretty fun to do really low bass lines alongside the riffs.



I think there are a lot of ways to use this guitar that aren't simply chugging riffs, so it will be fun to see what happens after 9s are more popular. I don't mean that negatively against the guys playing some superb metal with these guitars either.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JSanta said:


> I think there are a lot of ways to use this guitar that aren't simply chugging riffs, so it will be fun to see what happens after 9s are more popular. I don't mean that negatively against the guys playing some superb metal with these guitars either.


Yeah, I hear ya. I love the extended range on my 8 string because it's extended, not because it extends lower, if that makes sense.

I love being able to write songs that use the entire range and to be able to play songs meant for different ranges on the same guitar without retuning.

Jazz is also really fun to play with it, looping bass lines as you already mentioned.

I'd love to see someone like this guy (whose music I really enjoy) try using one of these:

Matthew McGhee - YouTube


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

leonardo7 said:


> According to a Hoshino rep today while standing right in front of this thing, it should be out by September and will be $5000


 
5-Grand.


----------



## JSanta

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. I love the extended range on my 8 string because it's extended, not because it extends lower, if that makes sense.
> 
> I love being able to write songs that use the entire range and to be able to play songs meant for different ranges on the same guitar without retuning.
> 
> Jazz is also really fun to play with it, looping bass lines as you already mentioned.
> 
> I'd love to see someone like this guy (whose music I really enjoy) try using one of these:
> 
> Matthew McGhee - YouTube



Reminds of a Chapman Stick!


----------



## Draceius

Wings of Obsidian said:


> 5-Grand.



Still cheaper than the M8M


----------



## simonXsludge

$5000 MAP, huh? What's the deal with Ibanez putting out so many pricey ERGs lately? I wish there was a good middle ground between the RG2228 and the very pricey TAM100, J. Custom RG8s, M8M and now this one. Something in the 2500 Euro/$3000 ballpark's gotta be possible, maybe a 2228 with a nice top or whatever.

I also feel like the main target group of ERGs is a rather young one at the moment, so I don't see them selling too many copies.


----------



## facepalm66

^ maybe that's the point, they rather sell one guitar per month or two that costs 5 grand as an opposite of selling 10 rg8's and 2 rg2228's and still getting less cash.


----------



## simonXsludge

Well, Ibanez is not a small custom shop. A brand that big is definitely concerned with quantities. I don't see a good reason not to have a price middle ground between the Prestige and all those super expensive models. It's not like something like that wouldn't sell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

shitsøn;3400575 said:


> What's the deal with Ibanez putting out so many pricey ERGs lately?



That's a fantastic sign. It means that they believe the ERG market isn't full of teenagers begging their parents for an advance on allowance to purchase budget guitars, but is full of adult and professional players willing to purchase a quality instrument with a bigger, more adult, price tag. 

That's how you know a maker has respect for a market, when they understand it's diverse and they're willing to take the risk in catering to the much smaller higher end part of that niche. 



facepalm66 said:


> ^ maybe that's the point, they rather sell one guitar per month or two that costs 5 grand as an opposite of selling 10 rg8's and 2 rg2228's and still getting less cash.



 

Ask any retailer or builder if they rather sell 10 $500 guitars or one $5000, they'll all have the same answer.



shitsøn;3400597 said:


> Well, Ibanez is not a small custom shop. A brand that big is definitely concerned with quantities. I don't see a good reason not to have a price middle ground between the Prestige and all those super expensive models. It's not like something like that wouldn't sell.



They are concerned with quantities, but remember, retailers and end users aren't who is actually buying guitars from Ibanez, but the distributors. The distributors are putting in orders of certain quantities regardless of what sells at that second. 

Too many price points can be a bad thing. If they priced an 8-string with relatively similar features at every $500 increment it'd potentially dig into sales of individual guitars, which brings you back to your quantity argument. 

I'm not saying it can't or shouldn't be done, and chances are we'll probably see that sooner or later, but I still feel that if you have the disposable income for a $2000 guitar, saving up for something even twice that shouldn't be too significant of a hardship if you save.

For what it's worth, Ibanez has been adding slightly more expensive variants of the RG2228 over the last year, and it'll probably be a trend as the market develops.


----------



## Phreeck

That thing is monstrous! I would be quite interested in trying one out just to see how it feels.


----------



## simonXsludge

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a fantastic sign. It means that they believe the ERG market isn't full of teenagers begging their parents for an advance on allowance to purchase budget guitars, but is full of adult and professional players willing to purchase a quality instrument with a bigger, more adult, price tag.


Don't get me wrong, I'm glad there are higher end Ibanez ERGs out there because I don't care much for the budget options myself. In terms of stock, brand models, a $2000-3000 tag is mature enough for me, though. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not saying it can't or shouldn't be done, and chances are we'll probably see that sooner or later, ...
> 
> For what it's worth, Ibanez has been adding slightly more expensive variants of the RG2228 over the last year, and it'll probably be a trend as the market develops.


I sure hope so.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

shitsøn;3400684 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad there are higher end banez ERGs out there because I don't care much for the budget options myself. In terms of stock, brand models, a $2000-3000 tag is mature enough for me, though.



I guess it really depends on how big of a jump from $3k to $4k really feels like to some folks. Especially if it means the difference between something you'd like and something you'd love. 

I guess I just feel like the argument is similar to that of the M8M. Folks were screaming that Ibanez would be lucky to move a few when they've moved more than they originally estimated. Heck, I know of at least two guys who have purchased more than one. 

I will say, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want an "RG3228" with a few "upgrades" to hit the $2800 to $3200 range, but 90% of that would be my want of different aesthetics. Tonally, and physically, the RG2228 gives me 95% of what I want in an 8-string.


----------



## XEN

I agree with Max.
I consider this an exceptional ploy on their part. Classic long-term Japanese business thinking. Introducing a gorgeous piece like this and pricing it right outside of even most working players' range opens up the field for smaller companies and custom builders to flood the market, so to speak, with more affordable top shelf stuff, thereby reinforcing the legitimacy of the ERG concept and making these instruments so desirable that when they finally do release mid-priced and entry priced versions, acting as they often do like they're late to the party when they've been there all a long, they will sell them by the hundreds and corner the market yet again. Even if they don't catch on, which they most certainly will, they've enhanced their reputation as a forward thinking company and have lost nothing cost-wise.
The coolest part is that there is a place for all of us, players and builders, to profit and/or gain from this type of thinking at every stage of the process.


----------



## simonXsludge

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess it really depends on how big of a jump from $3k to $4k really feels like to some folks. Especially if it means the difference between something you'd like and something you'd love.


Yeah, definitely. I can only speak for myself and for some reason that jump seems huge.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I will say, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want an "RG3228" with a few "upgrades" to hit the $2800 to $3200 range, but 90% of that would be my want of different aesthetics. Tonally, and physically, the RG2228 gives me 95% of what I want in an 8-string.


I agree to this 100%.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

shitsøn;3400716 said:


> Yeah, definitely. I can only speak for myself and for some reason that jump seems huge.



I can totally understand that.


----------



## JazzandMetal

This thing looks awesome. I am going to wait until somebody makes a $700 9 string.


----------



## InfinityCollision

JazzandMetal said:


> This thing looks awesome. I am going to wait until somebody makes a $700 9 string.



Rondo Music Electric Guitars | Page 1 of 1


----------



## HRC51

Not for me, but if there is demand...

Looks really cool though.


----------



## 7stg

A 9 string could be tuned down 1 step would give all natural notes / no sharps which could be useful to some. 

Down 1 step
B E A D G C F A D

Tuning normal with the F# creates the key of G and adding the C# with the F# gets the key of D which could be useful too.

Normal
C# F# B E A D G B E


----------



## JazzandMetal

InfinityCollision said:


> Rondo Music Electric Guitars | Page 1 of 1



Gotta start saving...

Seriously, this RG9 is one of the best looking Ibanezes I have seen, even though I usually dislike dark purple curl. I really want to see somebody playing it. Tosin Abasi could really give it a run for the money, as could Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner). I am sure Tony Macapline could play it, but it doesn't seem like he is into eight strings that much. The Meshuggah boys could definitely do some great stuff on it, but they have tuned to Eb and even Bb before, so they have already pretty much covered the range. And then there are all those amazing ERBers who handle up to twelve strings or more strings very well but unfortunately are very obscure (not that I really help matters). 

It won't get popular for many years, but since when is popular correct? The six string guitar is extended range, IMO. Then there is the instrument that begins with a P and ends with an O, and which gives us a full 8 octaves of strings.


----------



## Trespass

JSanta said:


> I have been studying jazz (and by studying I mean struggling, wish I had focused more in music classes all those years ago) and my teacher and I have been having fun with tuning my 8 String (High to Low) E-B-G-D-A-E-A-E. It is a lot of fun to have those bass tones right at my index finger when playing chords and he has done some cool bass vamping on through his looper with my guitar.
> 
> *I would be interested to see how an actual jazz guitarist would look at an instrument like this. *
> 
> Too much for me right now, I don't think I could play on a fretboard wider than my 8.



I'd treat it like a 6 string with extra bass notes. 

There isn't much you can do with the extra notes chord-wise that is interesting in a jazz/classical context. I play piano professionally, and I voice things in that range at a minimum of a 4th - most of the time, it's R-7th, 3-R, R-5th-10th if I go that low, or octaves once it naturally becomes too muddy.

Or, I'll do a variation on the string piano thing (single bass note, chord in the middle of the piano area), or left hand basslines while I solo.

Pianists have a 200 year head start with access to this range, and there isn't a massive amount of different things we do with it.


----------



## InfinityCollision

^That. An extra string or two opens up some options, especially for chord-melody style playing, but voicing considerations create a situation of diminishing returns as you add further strings.


7stg said:


> A 9 string could be tuned down 1 step would give all natural notes / no sharps which could be useful to some.
> 
> Down 1 step
> B E A D G C F A D
> 
> Tuning normal with the F# creates the key of G and adding the C# with the F# gets the key of D which could be useful too.
> 
> Normal
> C# F# B E A D G B E



You've got over three octaves in any given position (assuming standard-ish tuning) and twenty-four notes per string. All the keys are there regardless of your tuning. I'd be more interested in the opportunities created by the intervals between any given strings than the specific notes in the tuning, aside from range considerations (tuning up vs down; G4 should be doable at 28" even without O4P strings). You could drop the bass strings down a step, tune to all fourths, etc.


----------



## Rook

Mmm I semi agree, I sorta feel like two extra low strings is my limit but that's because I learned all the harmony I know over E standard on a six string and so tuning down to EAEADGBE makes using the extra strings easy.

However.

I would rock the crap outta that on principle and I'd find a use for it hahaha. I'd probably tune up a half step or two though just to get more out of that low string.

DGDGCFADG or something.

Yesssss....


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm seriously considering getting a 9 string Xen. 

A small part of that is all the fucking nay-sayers in this thread. Dicks.


----------



## possumkiller

Wings of Obsidian said:


> 5-Grand.


 
Well this is just a prototype though. The production model will probably get an Edge III FX 9 and some EMG 909s and only come in Galaxy Black for $3k.


----------



## 8StringX

possumkiller said:


> Well this is just a prototype though. The production model will probably get an Edge III FX 9 and some EMG 909s and only come in Galaxy Black for $3k.


 
Personally, I would love it if it came with an Edge, of some sort, and was closer to 3K. Though, I'd prefer it if they kept the Lace pickups, but I doubt they would.


----------



## Rook

Wouldnt be surprised if there were one model and it were J-Custom money IMHO


----------



## shikamaru

well, it seems like Tosin could do something with this
 (if you want to skip to the RG9 topic watch 16:42 

off-topic, that steampunk 8 string seems fun, and it&#8217;s tuned to C# for the lowest string


----------



## tommychains

I definately give props to ibanez for making serious efforts to start making a production 9 string. On the other side of this though, I think it may be quite a few years until it really catches on with people. Shit, I have a hard enough time trying to justify 8 strings. Not saying it will be a failure, but it may be one of those "ahead of its time" things.


----------



## Johnathan

First when i saw this model showcase i was like: "What...Really?"

But after seen guys showcasing other 9 strings on youtube and saw what you actually can do with it, it turned into: "Well...why not".


----------



## AdidasDeus

They had a blue one at Musikmesse, hope they keep the current specs.


----------



## GazPots

That is quite the picture. If only they offered such finishes on their current line up of 8's.


----------



## Konfyouzd

yea no shit, right?


----------



## Rook

J Custom 8's boys, get at em.



Or don't, they're pretty insanely expensive too.


----------



## Basti

tommychains said:


> I definately give props to ibanez for making serious efforts to start making a production 9 string. On the other side of this though, I think it may be quite a few years until it really catches on with people. Shit, I have a hard enough time trying to justify 8 strings. Not saying it will be a failure, but it may be one of those "ahead of its time" things.



Good point, but I would argue that the future won't necessarily bring more and more strings and lower and lower tunings, however things may looks now


----------



## NorCal_Val

AdidasDeus said:


> They had a blue one at Musikmesse, hope they keep the current specs.



Rad.
Seriously.


----------



## stuglue

What type of bridge and string saddles are on that thing?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

They milled a custom one from what I understand. I can't remember where, but apparently it's not just 2 bridges welded together; it's a whole 9 string bridge which is supposedly a significant sign that there will be production 9's later on.


----------



## GazPots

Rook said:


> J Custom 8's boys, get at em.
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't, they're pretty insanely expensive too.



Oh shit, forgot about them.


----------



## Rook

Captain Butterscotch said:


> They milled a custom one from what I understand. I can't remember where, but apparently it's not just 2 bridges welded together; it's a whole 9 string bridge which is supposedly a significant sign that there will be production 9's later on.



If I'm not mistaken these are set for release after summer NAMM RRP about $5500. I'm pretty sure there's no doubt about it!


----------



## abadonae

I think they should let us lefties have more ERG availability


----------



## chopshop777

InfinityCollision said:


> EDIT: If the above image link doesn't work, try this.
> 
> EDIT2: More info from IHeartGuitar. Possibly coming out before the end of the year!



but one think you guys have to realize, don't let that picture fool you, that is an 8 string Tony is holding, I have seen the full add and you can see from the head stock that that is an 8 string, I think they just put that picture up there just to have a pic, I don't think Tony is the one showcasing his awesome talents on this bad boy. regardless I am definitely gonna buy one of this mofos when they come out.


----------



## Carver

28 inch scale on a 9 banger... im down. those p ups looks so strange.. kinda like a seat belt that you let a steam punk get to.


----------



## stuglue

abadonae said:


> I think they should let us lefties have more ERG availability



Amen to that brutha. We need some lefty loving.


----------



## InfinityCollision

chopshop777 said:


> but one think you guys have to realize, don't let that picture fool you, that is an 8 string Tony is holding, I have seen the full add and you can see from the head stock that that is an 8 string, I think they just put that picture up there just to have a pic, I don't think Tony is the one showcasing his awesome talents on this bad boy. regardless I am definitely gonna buy one of this mofos when they come out.



Just a tiny bit late to the party there


----------



## Johnson_LACS

I've heard that the RG9 will be based to the "Premium" line, and not to "Prestige" series (from my local "Ibanez" dealer) - If the info's true - we'll not spend as much cash on those beauties, as we're thinkin'.


----------



## Carver

if they come in at anywhere between 6 - 900 id take a stab at it and not really care if it wasnt what i was after, if its above 1k i will have to spend some time jamming one and seeing if there are any hickups along the way. but being a premium line id hope it stays under 1k


----------



## xwmucradiox

Carver said:


> if they come in at anywhere between 6 - 900 id take a stab at it and not really care if it wasnt what i was after, if its above 1k i will have to spend some time jamming one and seeing if there are any hickups along the way. but being a premium line id hope it stays under 1k



When 7 strings first came out they were well over $1000. When the first 8 string came out it was well over $1000. I would be SHOCKED if the first Ibanez 9 string comes to market and its not well over $1000.


----------



## Carver

just saying that if its between 6 and 9 i dont care about flaws and i would just jump on it, and if it was over 1k i would have to have a good long look at it before i jump on it.
If me saying that made you take away the idea that i think it will 100 percent be under 1k, then sorry that wasnt the point i was trying to make.

I also kind of recall that when 8's hit the street they had one for 800 and one for 1600. but that was at the local long and mcquade here. who knows i may have been late to the party? but canada is normally late to the party.. so thats to be expected, how ever we will party long after everyone has passed out


----------



## simonXsludge

Johnson_LACS said:


> I've heard that the RG9 will be based to the "Premium" line, and not to "Prestige" series (from my local "Ibanez" dealer) - If the info's true - we'll not spend as much cash on those beauties, as we're thinkin'.


The RG9 prototpe at NAMM definitely looked and FELT like a Premium, not a $5500 instrument. Would be cool if they would release it as a part of the Premium range, along a Premium 8.


----------



## Rook

^Now that would be tempting, but sadly based on what I've heard and Ibanez's track record, highly unrealistic


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Carver said:


> I also kind of recall that when 8's hit the street they had one for 800 and one for 1600.



The RG2228 was $1600 back in 2007 when it was first released and was the only Ibanez 8-string on the block until the RGA8 showed up in 2010. There were the ESP and LTD models in that time as well for $3800 and $1100 respectively. 

The Agile Intrepids started late 07' and shipped early 08' for $350 and $550.


----------



## Carver

must have been no more than 4 years ago i saw one on the shelf and i remember the sales guy saying "yeah thats the cheap one" it was 800.

like i said i may have been late to the party.. but im still going to party all night.


quick question? why only quote one part of the post? there was much more to that post that stated i may have been late to the party but its what i noticed in my area of the world.. 

thanks for the price points dating back to 2007 though it was around 08 when i started to get into the 8's so it makes sense that i missed the inflated introduction of them to the shops, glad that space ship came back down to earth.


----------



## tommychains

Not sure if ibanez price quotes are accurate. Before the m8m was released, they said 8000, when it ended up being close to 5000.

Doing some quick math, i'd say we may see a price of around 3500.


----------



## Mr GriND

Announced under 3000 at namm 2013 (forum).


----------



## simonXsludge

Mr GriND said:


> Announced under 3000 at namm 2013 (forum).


Link? And WHO announced it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tommychains said:


> Not sure if ibanez price quotes are accurate. Before the m8m was released, they said 8000, when it ended up being close to 5000.
> 
> Doing some quick math, i'd say we may see a price of around 3500.



That's because everyone forgets the difference between List Price and MAP. The M8M is $8000, but that's the List Price. The MAP, the price you actually pay, is $6000.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Carver said:


> just saying that if its between 6 and 9 i dont care about flaws and i would just jump on it, and if it was over 1k i would have to have a good long look at it before i jump on it.
> If me saying that made you take away the idea that i think it will 100 percent be under 1k, then sorry that wasnt the point i was trying to make.
> 
> I also kind of recall that when 8's hit the street they had one for 800 and one for 1600. but that was at the local long and mcquade here. who knows i may have been late to the party? but canada is normally late to the party.. so thats to be expected, how ever we will party long after everyone has passed out



What I was saying is that its completely irrational to think that Ibanez would put that guitar out for $600-$900. And the 2228 was out for several years before demand called for a less-expensive option. The RGA8 wasn't released at the same time as the 2228.


----------



## Carver

yeah i hear ya loud and clear, but perhaps ibanez has learnt from the last time they introduced a model similar to this, i would be very surprised if they didnt issue a similar rga9 that is comparable to the Rga8, but i dont work for ibanez i have no idea... also the market today is much much different than the market 10 years ago.. i would hope that ibanez knows this and acts accordingly 

but what ever, i wasnt saying that anything i was saying was Fact i was saying what it would take for me to end up with one of these. thats all. 

ibanez can pump em out for 5k all they want, they will make great dust collectors.

also to say that my thought is irrational. is in its own right irrational. so there is that too...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Carver said:


> also to say that my thought is irrational. is in its own right irrational. so there is that too...



That's a nice variant on "opinions brah", but it's still not a sound argument. The reasoning behind introducing the 9-string as a higher-priced model was discussed a few pages back and while I don't necessarily like the logic because it puts the RG9 beyond what I'd want to pay for it (if I was interested in one, that is), I do recognize that it's a solid business move.


----------



## Carver

argument? who said anything about an argument... must have missed something there.

and this opinions brah you speak of sounds comfy and supportive.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Who cares ab all that none sense? Buy one or don't. STFU.


----------



## Mr GriND

I have to find the link. On another forum. But I certify nothing, I just read it. Ibanez RG9 guitare électrique 9 cordes | Bax-shop.fr


----------



## Rook

^That's odd.

Anyhow, based on the J Custom 8s coming out at 4500, I don't see a similar spec 9 being less.

If it is, lovely, but the TAM is hitting shops at close to the absurd list price, so I'm reserving judgement.


----------



## Konfyouzd

TAM?


----------



## thesnowdog

That Abasi bloke's guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ooh... Right...


----------



## Rook

^i thought you black guys all knew each other?


----------



## Kroaton

And all of you played slap bass, not guitar.


----------



## Abolyshed

This may have been said but didn't that dude from VIR.... mera how ever its spelled play a 10 string? been done, not cool anymore guys..... and you could tune an 8 string to the same range as this but still wicked


----------



## Kroaton

Yeah, close the topic already.I mean for [censorship]'s sake, it's been done already. Jeez... /sarcasm.

edited to include /sarcasm, because it clearly went over somebody's head [thanks for the negative reputation dude].


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Abolyshed said:


> This may have been said but didn't that dude from VIR.... mera how ever its spelled play a 10 string? been done, not cool anymore guys..... and you could tune an 8 string to the same range as this but still wicked



1. He played a 10 string bass.

2. If everything could only be done once we'd be pretty screwed. "6 string guitar? Nah, it's been done before but I've got this beautiful microtonal trumpet made from asbestos if you're interested."


----------



## lucasreis

11 years ago when I heard Nothing by Meshuggah I thought I would never want an 8 string, even though I liked the record, I was content with 7 myself. Now I find myself craving an 8 string to play with more possibilities. 

I think 9 strings are too much now, but hey... maybe in 10 years I'll want one. If people want to make harp-guitars, more power to them, and I ....ing love Ibanez for challenging traditional stuff. As a metal fan and guitarist, .... tradition, Ibanez rules for challenging standard stuff and moving forward, so even if I don't want a 9, I think it's awesome that they're doing it 

Maybe they should make bass guitars with lower ends as well


----------



## Skygoneblue

lucasreis said:


> Maybe they should make bass guitars with lower ends as well



You can barely hear anything when you start downtuning past a low A. Even a 130 gauge string on a 35" scale bass is barely audible. I don't see that becoming a reality anytime soon.

But you touch on an interesting point that I've been thinking about since seeing this 9 string: there's not much difference between 6-7 string basses and 7-8 string guitars anymore. 

ERBs typically start with a low B, which is only a fifth under a typical low F# on an 8 string guitar. A 7 string bass has a high F string, which is so painfully thin that bassists often complain about the scale length being too long, and the string breaks easily. (This sounds familiar, huh?)

I'm convinced that ERGs and basses will eventually merge into one instrument with a scale around 30" or so.


----------



## tripforks

lucasreis said:


> 11 years ago when I heard Nothing by Meshuggah I thought I would never want an 8 string, even though I liked the record, I was content with 7 myself. Now I find myself craving an 8 string to play with more possibilities.
> 
> I think 9 strings are too much now, but hey... maybe in 10 years I'll want one. If people want to make harp-guitars, more power to them, and I ....ing love Ibanez for challenging traditional stuff. As a metal fan and guitarist, .... tradition, Ibanez rules for challenging standard stuff and moving forward, so even if I don't want a 9, I think it's awesome that they're doing it
> 
> Maybe they should make bass guitars with lower ends as well


There was the Warwick Vampyre Dark Lord BO, or something like that. It was sick to play; a 4 string bass tuned to F#BEA. 2 lower strings than the normal EADG. And there's 7 string basses, which are kinda half-and-half over ading a High F or a Low F#. Not to mention the guy from BTBAM, who tunes to G#C#F#BE or something like that.

Guitars and basses with extra strings can both get really cool, and blurs the lines a lot in some really cool ways. Plus, ERBs can look so gorgeous. ERGs too, but there's just something about a boutique looking 11-string bass that just gets me


----------



## InfinityCollision

> Maybe they should make bass guitars with lower ends as well


That's an issue of strings mostly. Those Warwicks aren't anything special, they just come with the nut pre-slotted for thick strings. If you want extra scale length, there's a few different builders who'll do 37"+ basses.



Skygoneblue said:


> You can barely hear anything when you start downtuning past a low A. Even a 130 gauge string on a 35" scale bass is barely audible. I don't see that becoming a reality anytime soon.


There's a recent thread in the bass subforum that would beg to differ  It's quite possible to go a lot lower than A... don't underestimate the significance of harmonic content, the first few overtones are typically louder than the fundamental. I'm talking straight out of the bass, not even down the signal chain.

Even to the extent that it is present, it's an issue of amplification and sound production than the design of the bass itself at this point thanks to viable strings and scales being readily available, and recently various cabinets have become available that can produce at least the first harmonic without much issue. If you want a strong fundamental too... hell, there's always the Bag End subs. Those go well below the range of human hearing and their crossover point (recommended ~45 Hz iirc) meshes perfectly with those modern cabs. You'll want an amp with quality transformers as well.



> I'm convinced that ERGs and basses will eventually merge into one instrument with a scale around 30" or so.



I would be very surprised if this occured given the divergent nature of the instruments themselves and their signal chains. There are significant differences all the way through from the instrument to the speakers. A merge would represent an unfortunate compromise.


----------



## svenlk




----------



## Given To Fly

InfinityCollision said:


> That's an issue of strings mostly. Those Warwicks aren't anything special, they just come with the nut pre-slotted for thick strings. If you want extra scale length, there's a few different builders who'll do 37"+ basses.
> 
> 
> There's a recent thread in the bass subforum that would beg to differ  It's quite possible to go a lot lower than A... don't underestimate the significance of harmonic content, the first few overtones are typically louder than the fundamental. I'm talking straight out of the bass, not even down the signal chain.
> 
> Even to the extent that it is present, it's an issue of amplification and sound production than the design of the bass itself at this point thanks to viable strings and scales being readily available, and recently various cabinets have become available that can produce at least the first harmonic without much issue. If you want a strong fundamental too... hell, there's always the Bag End subs. Those go well below the range of human hearing and their crossover point (recommended ~45 Hz iirc) meshes perfectly with those modern cabs. You'll want an amp with quality transformers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very surprised if this occured given the divergent nature of the instruments themselves and their signal chains. There are significant differences all the way through from the instrument to the speakers. A merge would represent an unfortunate compromise.



I'm not a bassist but I have heard examples of extremely low tuned basses in F#. It was exceptionally difficult to hear. Although if the bass player were to tune down another whole step, the resulting E would be right around 20 Hz, right at the threshold of human hearing. My point is the argument of harmonic content works with pipe organs but with bass it seems like you would have to change, overhaul even all your gear, big changes in technique... But if you love doing it is rewarding to then by all means, pluck those telephone cables you call strings, treat us to concerts where somehow "really quiet bass lines feel like really loud bass lines...


----------



## InfinityCollision

Given To Fly said:


> I'm not a bassist but I have heard examples of extremely low tuned basses in F#. It was exceptionally difficult to hear.





JamesRGoodall said:


> Like the title, I made a video of my playing my bass on mainly the C# and F# strings. Nothing fancy, just basic scales so you can hear how the strings sound.
> 
> Signal Chain:
> bass - SansAmp RBI - dbx 266A - Ashdown ABM 500 - dbx (FX loop) - GK GoldLine 410, mic'd with an AKG perception 420 plugged into a Mackie Onyx 1620i.
> 
> The strings are Circle K's, .232 and .174 respectively. Set the video to 480p for better quality audio, and if you have a way to go through good (studio) speakers or headphones, you're guaranteed to hear the low notes better.





^E0 content around 1:50. I can find more, these were just the first two videos to come to mind. Also note that they've been compressed at least once, when uploaded to youtube - ultra-low and high frequencies are typically the first to be cut out by compression algorithms.



> Although if the bass player were to tune down another whole step, the resulting E would be right around 20 Hz, right at the threshold of human hearing.


20Hz and 20kHz are arbitrary thresholds, the values in practice are more complex. You're also understating the significance of harmonic content.



> My point is the argument of harmonic content works with pipe organs


I mentioned it in regards to bass because I was talking about bass' overtone content  Believe it or not, the fundamental is not the strongest overtone in most musical instruments. I can post spectrograms and Fourier transforms if you don't believe me.



> but with bass it seems like you would have to change, overhaul even all your gear, big changes in technique... But if you love doing it is rewarding to then by all means, pluck those telephone cables you call strings, treat us to concerts where somehow "really quiet bass lines feel like really loud bass lines...



Gear perhaps (if you're not going direct), technique not really. That said I'd argue that the gear that benefits sub-bass players also benefits those playing A0 and up since traditional rigs struggle to produce even the lower fundamentals of a standard-tuned bass, let alone that of a 5-string.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Skygoneblue said:


> I'm convinced that ERGs and basses will eventually merge into one instrument with a scale around 30" or so.



Baritone guitars?  I kid, but it would definitely be interesting to see an instrument that could handle both full ranges and possibly have guitar and bass pickups to pretty much make it passable as either a guitar or bass.


----------



## Kroaton

Err...?


----------



## Cloudy

Only way I could see myself justifying a 9 string purchase would be doing

F#BEADGBEA, and that would require a fanned scale or else it'd just be a nightmare.

9 is a stretch above that I can't, with my skill level, understand.

Maybe one day.


----------



## Kroaton

Cloudy said:


> F#BEADGBEA, and that would require a fanned scale or else it'd just be a nightmare.



Well there is no physical way to achieve that tuning (with proper tension) without a fanned fret (24.5"/25" to anywhere from 27"-30" depending on taste and on the monkey finger coeficient).

Though I've been reading up on strings made from new materials lately, and if we could get our piezo's to sound just as good as our magnetics, then using strings with a steel core and a tungsten-silver winding (2.4 times as dense as steel) we could get away with an F# (without inharmonicity problems) even on a 25.5" scale.


----------



## simonXsludge

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Baritone guitars?  I kid, but it would definitely be interesting to see an instrument that could handle both full ranges and possibly have guitar and bass pickups to pretty much make it passable as either a guitar or bass.








Kinda. That was at least the idea.


----------



## Kroaton

The Ibanez sr7viisc, an instrument that never made any sense.

A 7 string, 30", 11mm spaced, B to E tuned (bass register, not guitar), double singlecoiled bass (on which you can't slap, doublethump or fingerpick) sold as a guitar/bass hybrid.

Not going to mention inharmonicity, fundamental/upper harmonic reinforcement, crappy electronics, the unnecessary neck width and the rest of the design problems.

The M8M makes up for that mistake.


----------



## 7stg

I would love to see a bass with close to guitar string spacing like the Ibanez SR7VIISC above, but spec'ed more like the BTB7 and a scale around 34-36 inches. The longer scale is really needed to go low. 

Multscale would be nice.


----------



## JamesRGoodall

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Baritone guitars?  I kid, but it would definitely be interesting to see an instrument that could handle both full ranges and possibly have guitar and bass pickups to pretty much make it passable as either a guitar or bass.



Guy w/the C#0 and F#0 strings video here, that's ultimately the point of my bass. I usually keep it tuned in perfect 4ths, but I occasionally drop the highest two strings, effectively tuning it C#0-F#0-B0-E1-A1-D2-G2-C3-F3-A3-D4. I have two outputs, one for the two humbuckers and piezo bridge, and another for the single coil guitar pickup on the highest 6 (D-standard tuning). Throw a volume pedal on both lines and I can transition easily, or play through both simultaneously. It makes for some hella fun solo jams.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I can't help but feel that a 9 string will just be ridiculous, because they will be priced much higher than an 8 string, and do not much more. Sure, you can have the potential to play a low C#, and it'll be great to see what players such as Abasi can do with it (in terms of chord shapes and using the low and high registers together, like he does so well in AAL), but it just seems like a novelty to me.  Also, with such a ridiculous range between the C# and the E, how the hell can a pickup handle it? I'm no expert, but surely one pickup can't feasibly deal with both the high and low end without sounding like mud?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

^ I wouldn't mind betting that someone, somewhere said almost precisely the same thing about 8 vs 7 string guitars when 8s were just starting to become commercially available. I think you'd probably even find it in the deep dark history of this very forum if you could be bothered searching back far enough.


----------



## the.godfather

Off-topic I know but everytime I see Charlie Hunter, I see Matt Dillon. It's like they're brothers.


----------



## yellow

generally speakin, I dont really see the point or get the use of downtuning past an E on the 8th string, in other words, past the lowest note on a standard 4 string bass, because it doesnt amplify that well or sound that great and it also creates a conundrum for arrangement. of course thats my opinion based on my setup, as i do not own a 5+ string ERB and i always tune standard.

on the other hand, having a 9 string with a low E, F, or F#/Gb (9th string) to a high A (1st string), i think thats cool. i used to do that with my 7, E-a, sometimes, but going lower, for me of course, i dont really get.

plus, the neck size/width, i cant really imagine it being comfortable, i mean 8 strings is a handful, so 9 must really be tough. I do hope they stop this at 9, and do not go into making 10+ strings, not that it affects me because I wouldnt have anything to do with one or buy one or anything, just my opinion


----------



## XEN

It's clearly not for everyone, but some of us want MOAR. I started on piano so I always wanted more strings. 9 is a weird number, but "standard" tuning can work with straight frets as long as the scale is extended a bit. Low G# on a 10 is a bit nuts, but it's happening and I like it. For an easier to deal with 10 though I'm planning on tuning mine to BEADGCFADG.


----------



## yellow

urklvt said:


> I started on piano so I always wanted more strings. 9 is a weird number, but "standard" tuning can work with straight frets as long as the scale is extended a bit.....Low G# on a 10 is a bit nuts...


 
Hey man, Im totally with you on that and i hope you understood me. I also started off on piano and Im really a classicaly trained pianist, i transitioned to guitar and taught myself, so one of the things that i miss about piano as a main instrument is the access to such a wide voicing. 

when you say 9 is a weird number, i took that to mean as in odd as well, but i was guessin u said weird for not only it being odd in the mathematical sense but also in the weird sense, was i correct in that reading? If so, I totally also aree with you, I like the symmetry of the 8 string, which is why i like it more than a 7 string, the way i divide my fretboard in my mind is basically 4 & 4 or 4+4. I mean my main axe now has become my 2228, i love it to death man. 

And yeah low G# is kinda outta hand, but u know as u said, its happening and you like it, so im not knockin it cuz i wouldnt knock anyone taste or choice or prefernce when it comes to music. I was just sayin in general, as in not for EVERY specific example, but in a case for case basis if you can utilize it properly and well, then more power to you, but its not for me. so cheers


----------



## XEN

yellow said:


> Hey man, Im totally with you on that and i hope you understood me. I also started off on piano and Im really a classicaly trained pianist, i transitioned to guitar and taught myself, so one of the things that i miss about piano as a main instrument is the access to such a wide voicing.
> 
> when you say 9 is a weird number, i took that to mean as in odd as well, but i was guessin u said weird for not only it being odd in the mathematical sense but also in the weird sense, was i correct in that reading? If so, I totally also aree with you, I like the symmetry of the 8 string, which is why i like it more than a 7 string, the way i divide my fretboard in my mind is basically 4 & 4 or 4+4. I mean my main axe now has become my 2228, i love it to death man.
> 
> And yeah low G# is kinda outta hand, but u know as u said, its happening and you like it, so im not knockin it cuz i wouldnt knock anyone taste or choice or prefernce when it comes to music. I was just sayin in general, as in not for EVERY specific example, but in a case for case basis if you can utilize it properly and well, then more power to you, but its not for me. so cheers


Exactly, except for the part about using it well, 'cause I suck ass at playing these days. I've already asked a local friend to do the demos for my guitars and say that he's me.  
That 2228 is a damn fine axe.


----------



## Konfyouzd

urklvt said:


> I've already asked a local friend to do the demos for my guitars and say that he's me.


----------



## simonXsludge

I have yet to hear a guitar that is tuned lower than say D# while still sounding good. I really haven't. 

Speaking of tuning lower, if this really comes with a 28" scale, the M8M and M80M (29.4") should be better choices for those of you who wanna tune lower for the most part.


----------



## jwade

I showed a friend the RG9 pictures and he laughed and said 'Let me know when they put out a 10 string so I can sell my bass and my old 6 string and have less shit taking up space in my apartment'


----------



## focusbob

And please let me add to the discussion, holy crap!


----------



## yellow

urklvt said:


> Exactly, except for the part about using it well, 'cause I suck ass at playing these days. I've already asked a local friend to do the demos for my guitars and say that he's me.
> That 2228 is a damn fine axe.


well u know how it goes dude, some days ur spot on, other days not so much lol and thanks very much man, i like it a lot 


shitsøn;3637876 said:


> I have yet to hear a guitar that is tuned lower than say D# while still sounding good. I really haven't.
> 
> Speaking of tuning lower, if this really comes with a 28" scale, the M8M and M80M (29.4") should be better choices for those of you who wanna tune lower for the most part.


agreed on both points 


jwade said:


> I showed a friend the RG9 pictures and he laughed and said 'Let me know when they put out a 10 string so I can sell my bass and my old 6 string and have less shit taking up space in my apartment'


for real lol


----------



## JoeyW

A little off topic but this makes me really excited actually, I've been pondering the idea and approaches necessary to utilising a 9 string guitar. I'll copy and paste basically what I put on fb a week ago for all my friends who care about 9 strings (lol).

I find the tuning that most people use on an 8 string to be kind of weird and it makes for wrapping your head around new ideas that much harder to grasp (I always see people go EAEADGBE which is kind of odd and kind of pointless in my opinion). I'm sure someone's already done this but, why not take a 9 string guitar and tune it &#8216;DGBEADGBE&#8217;? That way you&#8217;re repeating the already familiar layout of a standard tuned 6 string guitar with a lower octave of strings 2-4. Compared to how most people seem to tune their 8s this seems so much more logical for ACTUALLY using the Extended range. To me that makes sense at least, I don't own a 9 string so I don't know if this is a dumb idea or not.

Here I&#8217;ve outlined C Maj7 Arpeggios on a 9 string fretboard. As you can see, we&#8217;re merely EXTENDING the range of a conventional six string guitar thus making conventional learning on the instrument much more accessible to anyone wanting to expand their range.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind betting that someone, somewhere said almost precisely the same thing about 8 vs 7 string guitars when 8s were just starting to become commercially available. I think you'd probably even find it in the deep dark history of this very forum if you could be bothered searching back far enough.



If you get a 10-string guitar (I mean anything beyond a 9,) then just go ahead and buy a frickin' Warr Guitar or a Chapman Stick..... You ain't fooling anyone by trying to chug on that thing. Or just tap like crazy.


----------



## Hollowway

JoeyW said:


> A little off topic but this makes me really excited actually, I've been pondering the idea and approaches necessary to utilising a 9 string guitar. I'll copy and paste basically what I put on fb a week ago for all my friends who care about 9 strings (lol).
> 
> I find the tuning that most people use on an 8 string to be kind of weird and it makes for wrapping your head around new ideas that much harder to grasp (I always see people go EAEADGBE which is kind of odd and kind of pointless in my opinion). I'm sure someone's already done this but, why not take a 9 string guitar and tune it DGBEADGBE? That way youre repeating the already familiar layout of a standard tuned 6 string guitar with a lower octave of strings 2-4. Compared to how most people seem to tune their 8s this seems so much more logical for ACTUALLY using the Extended range. To me that makes sense at least, I don't own a 9 string so I don't know if this is a dumb idea or not.
> 
> Here Ive outlined C Maj7 Arpeggios on a 9 string fretboard. As you can see, were merely EXTENDING the range of a conventional six string guitar thus making conventional learning on the instrument much more accessible to anyone wanting to expand their range.



Yeah, I find that standard tuning (C#1, F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E) is the easiest. I can see how habing htat DGBE might be useful for some uber low chording, but chords just don't sound very good that low, so I typically won't do chords down there. I like it tuned in 4ths so I can work my way around just like anywhere else on the FB.


----------



## Kroaton

JoeyW said:


> I find the tuning that most people use on an 8 string to be kind of weird and it makes for wrapping your head around new ideas that much harder to grasp (I always see people go EAEADGBE which is kind of odd and kind of pointless in my opinion.



The standard tuning for an 8 string is F# B - E A D G B E, standard 4th's tuning with the major third between G and B, as usual.

Another variation some people do (myself included) is to downtune the low F# by a whole tone down to E.
That way all of your normal E rooted chords can be extended with ease, and any E rooted barre's that include the 5th all the way down across the low B and low E ,due to the 4th's tuning.

And the low E - B - E are 1 - 5 - 8ct, so you basically get a drop tuning.


----------



## JoeyW

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I find that standard tuning (C#1, F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E) is the easiest. I can see how habing htat DGBE might be useful for some uber low chording, but chords just don't sound very good that low, so I typically won't do chords down there. I like it tuned in 4ths so I can work my way around just like anywhere else on the FB.


 

Isn't that the point though? Otherwise what else are you using the low strings for? Single note riffing and chugs would just be muddy. Also, D is higher than C# so that'd be a semi-tone less of mud haha.



Kroaton said:


> The standard tuning for an 8 string is F# B - E A D G B E, standard 4th's tuning with the major third between G and B, as usual.
> 
> Another variation some people do (myself included) is to downtune the low F# by a whole tone down to E.
> That way all of your normal E rooted chords can be extended with ease, and any E rooted barre's that include the 5th all the way down across the low B and low E ,due to the 4th's tuning.
> 
> And the low E - B - E are 1 - 5 - 8ct, so you basically get a drop tuning.


 
Haha, that that tuning is what I was trying to come up for an alternative to brother! When you drop that F# down to an E you're using 4 of your 8 strings as power chords and 2 of those strings are the same as the other two, just an octave lower. What's the point? So your bottom 4 strings are tuned in 5ths, E to A is a perfect fourth, A to D is a perfect fourth, D to G is a perfect fourth, G to B a major third, and finally B to E is back to a perfect fourth. There's not much of a pattern there (for visual learners) and right off the bat those intervals are just funky man.


----------



## Kroaton

It's not entirely about it being easy to understand or remember, it's mostly about playability and actually using the range.

Perfect fourths or fifths would be the best solution, but try playing open chords (or most chord shapes) on an all 4th's or 5th's tuning.

I enjoy E B E A D G B E mainly because I don't have 6 fingers (Gattaca fans unite!), and because all of my 6 string chops transfered to the 8 string with ease and without having to completely overhaul my thought process.

And on top of that, I have the advantage of having both a drop tuning and a normal tuning structure, all in one.


----------



## Hollowway

JoeyW said:


> Isn't that the point though? Otherwise what else are you using the low strings for? Single note riffing and chugs would just be muddy. Also, D is higher than C# so that'd be a semi-tone less of mud haha.



Yeah, my experience with those lower strings is that the chords end up sounding muddier than the single note stuff. My experience is limited to a 30" 10 string, so it's quite possible that a longer scale would clean it up some for chording. I have Tom Drinkwater making me a 32" (or maybe 33". I can't remember) length instrument, so that might make it clearer. (Although I'm tuning down to G#0 for more craziness on that.) That's a pretty cool idea you have, tuning wise, so I'll give that a shot for tuning. But I absolutely HATE the G to B transition, so I'll have to overcome that first.  It just messes with my all-fourths mindset.


----------



## Rook

shitsøn;3637876 said:


> I have yet to hear a guitar that is tuned lower than say D# while still sounding good. I really haven't.



Oh I have.

I definitely have haha.


----------



## simonXsludge

Rook said:


> Oh I have.
> 
> I definitely have haha.


I wanna hear it then.


----------



## InfinityCollision

JoeyW said:


> Isn't that the point though? Otherwise what else are you using the low strings for? Single note riffing and chugs would just be muddy.



On the contrary, chords are what you'll find most muddy due to the inharmonicity of the low strings. If you want to play sustained chords on a low-tuned ERG you need a much longer scale length. How long depends on your tuning, preferred tension, and how far up the fretboard you're looking to chord on the lowest strings.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

shitsøn;3641077 said:


> I wanna hear it then.



https://soundcloud.com/buster_odeholm/hlb-album-teaser-1
im not exactly sure how low he's tuned in this clip but its definitely super low and still sounds good


----------



## Kroaton

The note @0:10 sounds like a sub-contra C (a semitone above 5 string bass B) if my piano is to be trusted.

The second song on Rook's E.P also has a low C# on it at around @1:13, done on a 27" Mayones.


----------



## shawnperolis

I tune my 9 string to a b0, which is the same as a 5 string bass. I think it sounds okay considering it has the stock shit Agile Cepheus passive pickups and I normally play through an old 50 dollar Line6 TonePort hahaha

If I ever finish up these recordings I will post stuff sometime so you can hear.


----------



## simonXsludge

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> https://soundcloud.com/buster_odeholm/hlb-album-teaser-1
> im not exactly sure how low he's tuned in this clip but its definitely super low and still sounds good


Sounds better than anything else tuned that low that I have heard so far. But only as an open note. As soon as he starts fretting that string, it doesn't really work anymore. Time for a good old 0-0-0 joke?


----------



## Solodini

For those thinking the 9th would be unusable due to how low the pitch of the open string is, remember that it is not a harp guitar: it has a fretboard so people like myself would probably use it as an EXTENDED RANGE instrument, not just meaning there is potential for low, lower, lowest and tectonic, but meaning you can reach notes which would be high up the 1st string while still reaching G which would normally be on the 3rd fret of 6th string, and D which would be at 3rd fret on the 7th and everything in between. For heavy music that may not be particularly useful/sound right but again, Charlie Hunter. There's quite a few of us who use our ERGs for reaching a wide range for the sake of arrangements, rather than just to play lower notes. 

There's loads of potential for different tunings, as well. Stef Carpenter has 7s tuned like 6s with 2 high E strings, for comfort of neck size. I could see people having a 9 string as 8 string standard (or maybe up to F?) with something within a 3rd for the 9th. Could make for some interesting bass movement.


----------



## Rook

Kroaton said:


> The note @0:10 sounds like a sub-contra C (a semitone above 5 string bass B) if my piano is to be trusted.
> 
> The second song on Rook's E.P also has a low C# on it at around @1:13, done on a 27" Mayones.



It's this one 

https://soundcloud.com/itherook/iii-b-everything-is-mostly about 1:21

again here about 2:53

https://soundcloud.com/itherook/v-will-be

I was pretty happy with the sound I have to say. Surprised even.


----------



## simonXsludge

^ It's definitely not terrible, but kinda lacks that sonic bite that I'm looking for in a guitar tone. My personal limit seems to be at around D#. Ion Dissonance made it sound great on Cursed, but I haven't heard really convincing tones from an even lower tuning.


----------



## Rook

I go for quite a flabby, saggy sound, if you're looking for meshuggish tightness mine's probably not a good example at all hahaha


----------



## jwade

I find it sounds really nice tuning to low C on a 28" baritone with an .084. Loose enough to really dig into, but tight enough to not just BWHAAAAAAAAA all over the track.


----------



## BryanBuss

Anybody held an ear close enough to the ground
lately on this 9er?

Would be neat to see one in the hands of a board member.

Or at least an update!


----------



## Given To Fly

Rook said:


> It's this one
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/itherook/iii-b-everything-is-mostly about 1:21
> 
> again here about 2:53
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/itherook/v-will-be
> 
> I was pretty happy with the sound I have to say. Surprised even.



Those notes were very unexpected when I first heard them. The more I listened though, the more they perfectly fit the music.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I don't like the hipshot bridge.
It's something that totally puts me off, both on an aestethic and feel on the hand points ov view. 

Besides that...WOW


----------



## Stereordinary

I just read this whole thread. Mad respect to a lot of you guys.


----------



## InfinityCollision

BryanBuss said:


> Anybody held an ear close enough to the ground
> lately on this 9er?
> 
> Would be neat to see one in the hands of a board member.
> 
> Or at least an update!



It's not available to buy yet and I don't think anyone here has spent time with the prototypes.

At best I'd say we might see a production model announced come winter NAMM '14, which would be followed by a summer release date.


----------

